# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2009



## Dan (31 Out 2009 às 23:37)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, Viseu, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Santarém.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Fil (31 Out 2009 às 23:41)

O mês começa com temperaturas muito altas, neste momento 15,4ºC e durante a noite não deverá baixar muito devido à nebulosidade. A mínima do dia deverá dar-se antes da meia-noite.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Out 2009 às 23:48)

Estão um quarto de hora adiantados, mas é para o Interior ser o 1º em alguma coisa...


----------



## Veterano (31 Out 2009 às 23:50)

N_Fig disse:


> Estão um quarto de hora adiantados, mas é para o Interior ser o 1º em alguma coisa...



  Se calhar estão a reger-se pela hora espanhola, uma espécie de golpe de estado...


----------



## N_Fig (31 Out 2009 às 23:51)

Veterano disse:


> Se calhar estão a reger-se pela hora espanhola, uma espécie de golpe de estado...



Já me tinha lembrado disso, e olha que não é tão descabido quanto isso (não o golpe de estado obviamente...).


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2009 às 23:59)

Há dias soube-se que o Franco queria invadir o país desde os anos 40. A invasão estava prevista ser pela Guarda (interior norte). Se calhar começou hoje a invasão


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2009 às 00:11)

O mês de Novembro começou uns minutos mais cedo aqui


----------



## N_Fig (1 Nov 2009 às 00:18)

Pois, toda a gente sabe que os meridianos mais importantes são o de Greenwich, o da Mudança de Data e o de Bragança, logo é lógica a diferença de hora...


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2009 às 00:26)

Vince disse:


> Há dias soube-se que o Franco queria invadir o país desde os anos 40. A invasão estava prevista ser pela Guarda (interior norte). Se calhar começou hoje a invasão



Desconhecia que Franco queria anexar Portugal a Espanha

Voltando ao tópico, aqui por Bragança registo ainda 15.5ºC


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2009 às 00:27)

N_Fig disse:


> Pois, toda a gente sabe que os meridianos mais importantes são o de Greenwich, o da Mudança de Data e o de Bragança, logo é lógica a diferença de hora...



Há ainda o meridiano Meteopt em que uma data de gente na mudança do mês tem que proceder a uma data de alterações, e geralmente começa-se a trabalhar um pouco antes da meia noite para que tudo esteja em ordem pouco depois da meia noite


----------



## N_Fig (1 Nov 2009 às 00:43)

Vince disse:


> Há ainda o meridiano Meteopt em que uma data de gente na mudança do mês tem que proceder a uma data de alterações, e geralmente começa-se a trabalhar um pouco antes da meia noite para que tudo esteja em ordem pouco depois da meia noite



Eu só achei graça que num país onde se faça tudo atrasado, houvesse um sítio onde as coisas estivessem adiantadas.


----------



## Z13 (1 Nov 2009 às 00:57)

Boa noite! E lembrem-se, amanhã é feriado, não precisam de ir trabalhar!!!

Deixo-vos uma foto tirada hoje ao inicio da noite, quando a nebulosidade tentava esconder a lua... bem ao jeito da "_noite das bruxas_"





E desculpem a qualidade... mas fotografias nocturnas...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2009 às 08:17)

Por cá está um nevoeiro denssíssimo, com uma visibilidade média de 10 a 15metros!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Mas preferia cá a chuva ao nevoeiro...


16.8ºC, 100%HR e 1023.0hPa.

Para Quinta, o Wunderground prevê neve à noite para Bragança, com uma mínima de 0ºC:


----------



## Veterano (1 Nov 2009 às 09:09)

Z13 disse:


> Deixo-vos uma foto tirada hoje ao inicio da noite, quando a nebulosidade tentava esconder a lua... bem ao jeito da "_noite das bruxas_"



 Espanha que queria anexar Portugal, noite das bruxas, não é fácil resistir às investidas do exterior...

 Vamos mantendo as nossas tradições e identidade, na medida do possível, por favor.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2009 às 10:19)

Por cá tudo igual, agora com o nevoeiro a regredir a chuva para aqui a vir.

15.2ºC, 100%HR e 1024.0hPa.


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2009 às 10:23)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 16,8ºC.

14,5ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2009 às 13:59)

Boa tarde pessoal 

Por incrivel que pareça a mínima da estação aqui da minha casa em Bragança foi de *15.0ºC*, uma mínima de uma das cidades mais frias do País, num mês tradicionalmente frio que é Novembro

À pouco caiu por aqui um aguaceirinho muito fraco


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2009 às 14:42)

Ora muito boa tarde.

Por volta das 12h, começou a chover, mas nada demais.
Uma meia hora mais tarde a chuva podia já censoderar-se intensa, mas foi de pouca dura.

Agora, de W e NW vem algo, mas não espero nada.


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2009 às 15:24)

Começou a chover há poucos minutos. 

Por agora continua a chuva com 18,8ºC.


----------



## Liliana15 (1 Nov 2009 às 15:32)

*Boa Tarde*...

Neste momento está a chover aqui por Bragança.


Temperatura Actual de *19.1ºC*...


----------



## dahon (1 Nov 2009 às 16:02)

Boas! Por Viseu relato chuva forte e vento forte.

cumps.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2009 às 16:09)

dahon disse:


> Boas! Por Viseu relato chuva forte e vento forte.
> 
> cumps.



Por cá tudo o mesmo: chuva forte(rainrate de 26mm/h), vento forte a 43km/h, 100%HR, 17.8ºC, 1017.5hPa e lagoas e telhados a verter como se estivese a chover há uma hora, mas acomeçou há 5min.

Que maravilha de tempo!


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2009 às 16:27)

Por aqui o primeiro aguaceiro já parou, mas parece que vem aí mais precipitação.

Esta tarde antes de começar a chuva.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2009 às 17:00)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui o primeiro aguaceiro já parou, mas parece que vem aí mais precipitação.
> 
> Esta tarde antes de começar a chuva.



Belas fotos...

Bestial.

Por cá chove ainda e a temperatura está vel aos 16.2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2009 às 17:56)

Aqui por Bragança caiu alguma chuva durante a tarde

A temperatura é de 15.8ºC, penso que a mínima vai ser batida antes da meia-noite


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2009 às 18:37)

Boas noites!

Por aqui a manhã ainda foi de céu limpo com o sol bastante quente .

De tarde a partir das 14.00h,primeiro foi o vento aumentar de velocidade,depois o céu começou a ficar muito nublado e as temperaturas a descerem.

Neste momento céu encoberto com o vento mais fraco,agora,só falta vir a ,estou há espera .

Actuais 19.1ºC e 82% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.6ºC / 24.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2009 às 18:51)

Por cá não cessa de chover desde as 16h, sensivelmente.

Tem sido uma roda viva entre chuvisco, chuva e chuva forte, e pelo radar do IM vem aí mais forte...

15.7ºC, 100%HR e 1018hPa.


----------



## Fil (1 Nov 2009 às 20:25)

Por cá a precipitação de hoje foi de apenas 3,0 mm, no sul do distrito caiu bem mais. No IP4 perto de Rossas apanhei chuva muito intensa. A máxima foi de 19,0ºC e a mínima é a temperatura actual, 12,6ºC em descida. Acabou há pouco de cair um aguaceiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2009 às 21:52)

Céu nublado,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 18.2ºC e 78% HR.


----------



## Z13 (1 Nov 2009 às 21:54)

Por aqui o Outono ja começou a despertar!

Hoje tivemos chuva, vento e ,embora pouco frio, o dia teve sempre um aspecto desagradável...







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2009 às 23:02)

Boa noite

A temperatura tem caído quase a pique em Bragança, a mínima e temperatura actual é de 11.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2009 às 23:15)

Por aqui o céu já limpou,com as temperaturas a descerem bem,vento moderado.

Actuais 15.9ºC e 79% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Nov 2009 às 00:25)

Boas noites!

Por aqui depois de uma tarde de chuviscos que renderam 1.0 mm, agora o céu limpou, a temperatura desceu bastante, tendo-se registado a mínima junto as 0h, que foi de 13.0 C e um aumento significativo da intensidade do vento. A máxima ficou-se pelos 20.2 C.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Nov 2009 às 07:16)

bom dia

ca estou eu para mais uma semana de trabalho
por gouveia o fim de semana foi calmo sem grandes novidades
no sabado o ceu esteve limpo, com algumas nuvens dispersas, a noite arefeceu bastante, nao tenho os valores exatos mas a temperaura no sabado rondou entre os 20ºC max e os 8ºC de min.

ja nodomingo o ceu esteve limpo ate ao meio da manha, tornando-se encoberto. a chuvinha que foi fraca a moderada cho chegou ao meio da tarde, acopanhada com algum vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Nov 2009 às 07:20)

por aqui en  S C Dao a noite foi calma, sem chuva nem vento. foi um bocadito fria... 
neste momento o ceu esta muito nublado por nuvens medias altas nao há vento. ha alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio. 

MIN: 11.1ºC
actual: 11.7ºC
HR: 94%
vento: ausente
press: 1022 hPa


----------



## Z13 (2 Nov 2009 às 10:31)

*Mínima de 8,0ºC*, obtida ao inicio da noite (1h40)

Neste momento está sol, vento e *11ºC* 



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2009 às 11:03)

Bom dia
A mínima da minha estação foi de 8.7ºC, por agora registo 11.5ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2009 às 11:08)

Nuvens aaltas e 11,2ºC.


8,4ºC de mínima por aqui.


----------



## Serrano (2 Nov 2009 às 11:23)

Céu com algumas nuvens na Covilhã, com 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade. 

Ontem registei a máxima mais alta em Novembro desde que faço registos, visto que o temperatura subiu até 23.4 graus, superando em muito os 20.9 graus que eram recorde num mês de Novembro. E na mínima foi por pouco, porque ficou-se por 12 graus, bem perto dos 13 graus que tenho como mínima mais alta em Novembro.


----------



## Mago (2 Nov 2009 às 12:08)

Queda de temperatura brutal

Apenas 11ºC agora, bem longe dos vinte e tais de sábado ao longo do dia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2009 às 12:33)

Boas tardes!

Hoje o ambiente por aqui está mais fresco,pela manhã céu com poucas nuvens,mas neste momento muitas nuvens altas e baixas e vento moderado.

Actuais 17.5ºC e 51% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Nov 2009 às 13:54)

Boas Tardes!

Céu com algumas nuvens e vento moderado de NW.

Hoje bem mais fresco, apenas 14.4 C neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2009 às 13:55)

O céu pouco nublado,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 17.5ºC e 50% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Nov 2009 às 17:05)

Por cá dia bastante vfresco, com mínima de pouco mais de 7ºC, e máxima que não chegoua  tocar os 13ºC.

Às 16h as Penhas Douradas seguiam com uns maravilhosos 5.4ºC!!!!!!!!!!!

10.4ºC, 75%HR e 1022.9hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2009 às 18:35)

Boas noites!

A tarde ainda foi de céu quase limpo,neste momento vai ficando nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.8ºC e 60% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.2ºC / 18.0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2009 às 19:01)

Boa noite

Dia fresco em Bragança

Neste momento registo 11.6ºC,


----------



## amarusp (2 Nov 2009 às 19:14)

Temperatura actual 9,2ºC


----------



## Mago (2 Nov 2009 às 19:43)

Por aqui estão somente 8,5ºC....


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2009 às 19:57)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Dia fresco em Bragança
> 
> Neste momento registo 11.6ºC,




Entretanto a temperatura continua a baixar e já registo 10.0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (2 Nov 2009 às 19:58)

Neste momento i céu apresenta-se muito nublado por nuvens altas, mas ao longo do dia foram havendo algumas baixas como cumulus e stratocumulus.

Dia muito frio, coma mínima a 8.0ºC, e a máxima a uns belos 12.8ºC.

Actuais 8.2ºC, 89%HR e 1023hPa.


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2009 às 20:10)

Algumas nuvens altas e 10,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

8,4ºC / 12,5ºC


----------



## ACalado (2 Nov 2009 às 20:14)

Por aqui céu limpo com 8ºc na Covilhã e 4ºc na torre


----------



## Mjhb (2 Nov 2009 às 21:19)

Por cá céu limpo e um ganda briol: 6.4ºC.

96%HR e 1024.1hPa.


----------



## amarusp (2 Nov 2009 às 21:20)

Em Loriga 7,4ºC e vento fraco


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Nov 2009 às 21:40)

o dia por estes lados foi calma, o ceu esteve geralmente limpo, temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas. 
nao houve vento durante o dia. 
neste momento esta tudo calmo. 

MAX: 21.3ºC
actual: 10.5ºC 
vento: ausente
HR: 97%
press: 1024 hPa


----------



## Z13 (2 Nov 2009 às 21:46)

Um dia bem fresco por aqui, com muito vento à mistura.

As temperaturas oscilaram entre os *8,0ºC* e os *13,1ºC*



Neste momento estão *9,1ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2009 às 22:01)

Céu pouco nublado,o ambiente já se vai tornando fresco lá fora,vento fraco.

Actuais 11.8ºC,já vou ter que mudar a temperatura miníma,que já tinha postado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2009 às 22:58)

Nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 11.3ºC e 71% HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Nov 2009 às 23:05)

tudo calmo por aqui
ceu nublado, continuo cm 10.5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Nov 2009 às 23:19)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado e 10.4ºC.

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *9.0ºC*
Máx. *14.6ºC*


----------



## Fil (2 Nov 2009 às 23:41)

Por aqui tenho 8,9ºC e tem estado a subir nos últimos minutos. O céu apresenta apenas algumas nuvens mas há bastante vento não sei bem de que direcção pois o meu anenómetro está offline. 

A mínima foi de 8,0ºC e a máxima de 11,3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Nov 2009 às 00:24)

tudo calmo 
continuo com 10.5ºC desde as 21h


----------



## Mjhb (3 Nov 2009 às 08:47)

A mínima do IM foi de 7.5ºC, mas por cá, junto a um riacho, tive 6.4ºC, desde as 21h até às 5:...!!!

Neste momento céu muito nublado, neblina e uma temperatura de 8.9ºC, humidade relativa aos 100 e pressão atmosférica a 1019.7hPa.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Nov 2009 às 09:15)

boas
a noite foi calma e fresquinha por aqui. 
o dia chegou com algun nevoeiro q~ue logo desapareceu lago que o sol apareceu. 
neste momento o ceu está praticamente limpo, nao ha vento... 

MIN: 9.4ºC
actual: 13.2ºC
HR: 90%
vento: ausente
press: 1022hPa - a descer


----------



## Mjhb (3 Nov 2009 às 09:31)

Por cá tudo igual: céu muito nublado, os mesmos 8.9ºC, os mesmos 100%HR e a pressão atmosférica idem idem aspas aspas(1019.7hPa).


----------



## Mago (3 Nov 2009 às 11:35)

Bom Dia

Céu Muito Nublado, 11ºC


----------



## Z13 (3 Nov 2009 às 11:39)

Céu pouco nublado, e mínima de *9,1ºC*

Por agora *14,4ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Nov 2009 às 12:33)

Por aqui:

Céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco.
Temp. act. *15.4ºC*


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2009 às 12:35)

Céu nublado, algum vento e 14,5ºC.


8,9ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2009 às 12:36)

Boas tardes !

A manhã por aqui foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Neste momento vão aparecendo nuvens baixas e o vento está aumentar de velocidade .

Actuais 19.0ºC e com a pressão a descer 1016.0hpa e 60% HR.

A miníma desta noite chegou aos 9.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2009 às 14:20)

Poucas nuvens,muito vento com algumas rajadas de W.

Actuais 17.8ºC e 64% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2009 às 18:35)

Boas noites!

A tarde por aqui foi de céu limpo,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 14.3ºC e 70% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.2ºC / 19.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Nov 2009 às 20:11)

Hoje o termómetro pouco variou, num dia de céu cerradíssimos pela manhã, com boas abertas durante a tarde, mas que agora se encontra de novo cerrado e com nevoeiro: andou sempre entre os 9/10, por vezes 11/12, mas mais não.

Actuais 10.2ºC, 97%HR e 1017.4hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Nov 2009 às 21:24)

Desde o últimos post, há cerca de uma hora esfumaram-se 1.8ºC, situando-se agora nos 8.6ºC!!!!! no comments

Céu muito nublado, 100%HR e 1016.9hPa.


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2009 às 21:41)

Céu nublado e 11,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

8,9ºC / 15,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2009 às 21:59)

Céu limpo,vento moderado.

Actuais 13.6ºC e 70% HR.


----------



## Fil (3 Nov 2009 às 22:26)

Boas, neste momento céu encoberto e algum chuvisco. A temperatura actual é de 10,7ºC. Mínima de 8,9ºC e máxima de 14,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2009 às 23:01)

Vento mais fraco com actual 13.4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Nov 2009 às 00:12)

Céu por vezes com muitas nuvens e *13.5ºC*.

Temperaturas: *Mín. 9.5ºC e Máx. 15.8ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Nov 2009 às 00:51)

boas 

por aqui o dia esteve calmo. veio com ceu limpo, tornando-se encoberto a partir da tarde. 
nao houve vento durante o dia.
desde as 22.30h que chovisca por estes lados. 

MAX: 18.9ºC
actual: 13.5ºC
HR: 100%
vento ausente
press: 1016 - a descer


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Nov 2009 às 10:26)

bom dia
por aqui a noite foi chuvosa, choveu praticamente toda a noite. 
foi uma chuva miudinha mas muito intensa. houve algum vento fraco. 
neste momento o ceu esta muito nublado por nuvens medias. corre um vento muito fraco. 

MIN: 11.8ºC
actual: 14.7ºC
HR: 99%
vento: muito fraco de NW
press: 1016 hPa - a subir


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Nov 2009 às 10:42)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a noite também foi de chuva, entre o chuvisco e a chuva fraca, que ainda rendeu 3.2 mm

Agora céu com muitas nuvens, vento moderado e 13.8 C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2009 às 12:34)

Bons dias!

Pela manhã cerca das 7.30h ainda choveu um aguaceiro moderado,mas de pouca duração.

Neste momento,poucas nuvens,vento é que está muito forte com rajadas,máxima 45 km/h há 10 minutos atrás.

Actuais 16.8ºC e 50% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2009 às 13:53)

Por aqui continua o festival de vento,muito sol com poucas nuvens.

Actuais 16.7ºC e 52% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Nov 2009 às 15:12)

Por cá  noite foi chuvosa, com 4.9mm, e muito vento, que fez cair um pinheiro que quase me caiu na janela...

Agora o céu está parcialmente nublado, com 11.4ºC, 85%HR e 1014.8hPa.


----------



## Mago (4 Nov 2009 às 15:34)

Continua o frio por aqui 10,9ºC

O sol tenta espreitar entre as muitas nuvens que povoam o céu.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Nov 2009 às 15:44)

Mago disse:


> Continua o frio por aqui 10,9ºC
> 
> O sol tenta espreitar entre as muitas nuvens que povoam o céu.



Afinal, onde moras?

Pr coordenadas não consigo.Dá-me no meio do mato!


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2009 às 16:56)

Muito vento, algumas nuvens e 9,7ºC.

Máxima de 12,3ºC.


----------



## Liliana15 (4 Nov 2009 às 17:36)

*Ola Boa tarde pessoal..*

Já se sente algum frio aqui por Bragança

T.Máx:*13.0ºC*
T. Mín:*8.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2009 às 18:25)

Boas noites!

A tarde ainda foi de muito vento,céu quase limpo.

Neste momento,vento moderado,céu limpo.

Actuais 12.8ºC e 65% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.3ºC / 17.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (4 Nov 2009 às 18:33)

Dia bem frio por aqui.... e com muito vento.







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ACalado (4 Nov 2009 às 20:41)

Pela torre já neva -1ºc


----------



## kikofra (4 Nov 2009 às 21:00)

spiritmind disse:


> Pela torre já neva -1ºc



Qual e a altitude do monte que se ve da tua webcam?


----------



## ACalado (4 Nov 2009 às 21:18)

kikofra disse:


> Qual e a altitude do monte que se ve da tua webcam?



boas o topo tem cerca de 1400m


----------



## kikofra (4 Nov 2009 às 21:22)

spiritmind disse:


> boas o topo tem cerca de 1450m



Obrigado, ja te tinha perguntado no outono/inverno passado e ja nao me lembrava da altitude.

Espero que amanha ja de para ver alguma neve por la.


----------



## ACalado (4 Nov 2009 às 21:31)

kikofra disse:


> Obrigado, ja te tinha perguntado no outono/inverno passado e ja nao me lembrava da altitude.
> 
> Espero que amanha ja de para ver alguma neve por la.



Duvido penso que a cota de neve não desça tanto  deve ficar-se ai nos 1700m por aqui 10ºc com algum vento, torre -1ºc caso existe precipitação será de neve


----------



## Mjhb (4 Nov 2009 às 21:43)

Por cá não neva, mas chuvisca.

Noite fria, já com a mínima de 10.2ºC ultrapassada, e actual de 7.9ºC!

92%HR e 1017.7hPa.


----------



## ACalado (4 Nov 2009 às 22:23)

Noite fria com 10.2ºc com algum vento, torre com 0ºc e com neve


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2009 às 22:30)

Por aqui têm-se sucedido períodos de chuva fraca com a temperatura em torno de 8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Nov 2009 às 22:39)

boas
por aqui o ceu esteve pouco nublado com periodos de muito nublado ou mesmo encoberto. houve vento durante as 11h as 15h 
que eu tenha dado conta, nao choveu durante o dia. 
neste momento o ceu esta nublado, sem vento. 

Max: 18.9ºC
actual: 11.6ºC
HR: 86%
vento: ausente
press: 1017 hPa -a subir


----------



## amarusp (4 Nov 2009 às 22:51)

7,6ºC de temperatura e 10,41 mm  precipitação, Céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2009 às 00:10)

Céu muito nublado,algum vento.

Actuais 11.9ºC e 70% HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Nov 2009 às 00:18)

caiu um pequeno aguaceiro, dorou cerca de 5 min...
nao ha vento e a tempratura subiu...

actual: 12.2ºC


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2009 às 01:33)

A temperatura miníma acabou por ser batida pouco antes da meia e foi de 6.9ºC, ao contrário do que costuma acontecer, a minha mínima foi a mais baixa registada entre o pessoal metoolouco de Bragança

Por aqui está uma noite bastante ventosa com algum chuvisco


----------



## amarusp (5 Nov 2009 às 08:06)

Em Oliveira do Hospital, céu nublado, vento fraco e alguns chuviscos.


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2009 às 08:52)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens, uns chuviscos e 7,4ºC.


5,9ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Nov 2009 às 10:22)

Pessoal,

Acabei de ouvir na radio que esta a nevar em Lamego, será mesmo verdade


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Nov 2009 às 10:27)

bom dia 
a noite por aqui foi de alguns aguaceiros, nao hove vento. 
neste momento o ceu esta encoberto, nao chove e o vento continua ausente.

MIN: 11.8ºC
actual: 12.8ºC
HR: 100%
vento ausente
press: 1018 hPa - a subir


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2009 às 10:31)

lsalvador disse:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Acabei de ouvir na radio que esta a nevar em Lamego, será mesmo verdade



Acho que é muito pouco provável.
Até porque Lamego é uma cidade a baixa altitude.
Quanto muito estaria a nevar na serra que ultrapassa os 1100m de altitude. Mas mesmo assim...

Os painéis da A24 indicam apenas vento forte.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Nov 2009 às 10:33)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que é muito pouco provável.
> Até porque Lamego é uma cidade a baixa altitude.
> Quanto muito estaria a nevar na serra que ultrapassa os 1100m de altitude. Mas mesmo assim....
> 
> Os painéis da A24 indicam apenas vento forte.



Também não acredito la muito, mas só falei pq tinha acabado de ouvir na radio.

Porque alguém tinha telefonado para a radio a comentar essa situação.


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2009 às 10:38)

lsalvador disse:


> Também não acredito la muito, mas só falei pq tinha acabado de ouvir na radio.
> 
> Porque alguém tinha telefonado para a radio a comentar essa situação.



De Lamego vê-se bem a serra do Marão (1415m de altitude). Talvez tenha nevado no alto do Marão e tenha acumulado. 
E agora eles relatem essa neve. 

----------------------

A EMA de Lamas de Mouro esteve toda a noite a registar precipitação, com temperaturas na ordem dos 4-5ºC.
Nos pontos mais altos da Penada-Gerês já é capaz de haver uma boa acumulação de neve.


----------



## Z13 (5 Nov 2009 às 11:09)

Manhã muito fria por aqui, com uma mistura de sol e de alguns aguaceiros que convidaram ao aparecimento de um belo arco-íris logo de manhã...

Mínima de *5,6ºC*


Actualmente *10,2ºC* e bastante vento, que provoca um _windchill_ interessante 



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mago (5 Nov 2009 às 11:53)

Bom Dia

Por aqui segue a manhã com céu muito nublado e 8,1ºC

Ontem à noite o o vento fez descer o Wind Chilld a Graus negativos 

Minima de 6ºC hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2009 às 12:29)

Bons dias!

Por aqui o céu têm estado muito nublado toda a manhã,vento moderado,com alguma sensação de algum .

Actuais 14.2ºC e 60% HR.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Nov 2009 às 13:26)

Não nevou em Lamego...se não a minha Mãe telefonava-me!


----------



## bejacorreia (5 Nov 2009 às 13:50)

Boa tarde a todos.

Por Mangualde o tempo é frio e bastante nublado, com alguma precipitação ligeira de vez em quando. O vento é fraco. A temperatura do ar ronda os 8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (5 Nov 2009 às 14:05)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com aguaceiros muito fracos e pouco frequentes, registando-se uma temperatura de 13.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Mesmo estando a nevar na Serra, não deve ser nada de especial.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2009 às 14:24)

O céu por aqui já vai abrindo por momentos dando lugar ao sol um bocado envorgolhado,vento moderado.

Actuais 14.5ºC e 59% HR.


----------



## Liliana15 (5 Nov 2009 às 15:46)

*Ola boa tarde pessoal...*

Em Bragança registou-se na estação cá de casa:

T.Máx:*10.7ºC*
T.Mín:*6.0ºC*

Neste momentou está *10.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2009 às 18:35)

Boas noites!

A tarde ainda foi com momentos de muito nublado,ainda choveu na parte sul da cidade,ainda deu para molhar o chão,na zona virada a norte nem pinga,visto que andava pela cidade nessa altura em serviço,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 11.7ºC e 71% HR.

Temperaturas de 10.7ºC / 15.1ºC.


----------



## amarusp (5 Nov 2009 às 18:53)

15,50 mm de precipitaçao e 7,3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Nov 2009 às 19:00)

amarusp disse:


> 15,50 mm de precipitaçao e *7,3ºC*



Já se começa a sentir a falta de uma reconfortante lareira, não?


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2009 às 19:01)

Céu nublado e 8,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

5,9ºC / 10,2ºC


----------



## ACalado (5 Nov 2009 às 19:12)

Céu nublado com 9.3ºc 1mm precipitação e rajada máxima de 59km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2009 às 19:20)

Céu encoberto,e vai caindo um chuva miudinha .

Actual 11.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2009 às 19:39)

Boa noite 

Aqui em Bragança registo neste momento 8.6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (5 Nov 2009 às 19:47)

Por cá chove moderado, com intervalos de pausa desde as 10h, uma vez que pela manhã, excepto casos esporádicos nem choveu nada.

Sigo com uma incrível temperatura de 5.7ºC  !!!!!!!!!!!!, 95%HR e 1018.7hPa.


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2009 às 19:59)

Na synops das 12h UTC, há registo de aguaceiros de neve nas Penhas Douradas, aos 1388m de altitude.
Ainda a salientar a rajada de vento superior a 100km/h, registada pela estação. 





A julgar pela precipitação que caiu tanto nas Penhas Douradas como em Loriga e na Covilhã, é de imaginar um cenário branco na Torre. 

Às 18h30, -1ºC e neve.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Nov 2009 às 20:16)

AnDré disse:


> Na synops das 12h UTC, há registo de aguaceiros de neve nas Penhas Douradas, aos 1388m de altitude.
> Ainda a salientar a rajada de vento superior a 100km/h, registada pela estação.
> 
> 
> ...




De facto, se nas Penhas o cenário é de neve e vento forte, na Torre deve ser o caos...

OK, também nem tanto, mas já é muito bom...


----------



## Mjhb (5 Nov 2009 às 21:45)

Por cá não chove, o céu parcialmente nublado, que associado ao facto de estar num vale ribeirinho, faz com que a temperatura seja esta: *5.7ºC*!

*100%*HR, *6ºC* PO e *1020.2*hPa.


----------



## Z13 (5 Nov 2009 às 22:18)

Boa noite *+7,7ºC*


Extremos do dia: * +5,6ºC  /  +10,9ºC*


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2009 às 22:35)

Por aqui continua muitas nuvens com algumas estrelas a brilhar no céu ,vento moderado.

Actuais 11.3ºC e 75% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Nov 2009 às 12:00)

Nevoeiro cerrado, chuva contante desde as 2h da manhã, fraca, por vezes moderado.
Vento fraco a 8km/h

10.8ºC, 100%HR e 1018hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2009 às 12:31)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 15.0ºC e 84% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Nov 2009 às 12:48)

A chuva não para, agora com um ambiente mais quente e vento moderado.

12.9ºC, 100%HR e 1017hpa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2009 às 14:07)

O céu por aqui já foi abrindo dando lugar ao sol,com o ambiente a ficar mais morno ,vento por vezes moderado.

Actuais 18.7ºC e 71% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Nov 2009 às 14:12)

Boas Tardes! Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, o vento sopra na ordem dos 15 km/h de NW, a temperatura é de 16.6°C. A precipitação desde as 0h é de 3.5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Nov 2009 às 15:37)

Por cá céu parcialmente nubladop, vento fraco a nulo e pressão aos 1017.9hPa.

12.1ºC, 100%HR e 11.4ºC PO.


----------



## Mago (6 Nov 2009 às 18:49)

Muita Humidade Por aqui e 12,9ºC
94% Humidade Relativa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2009 às 19:39)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi céu nublado por nuvens baixas e continua,com a subida da temperatura,vento moderado.

Actuais 16.3ºC e 81% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.0ºC / 19.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Nov 2009 às 20:25)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas, nevoeiro bastante denso, vento nulo e 1019.7hPa.

12.7ºC, 100%HR e 12.7ºC PO.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2009 às 22:07)

Nuvens baixas,vento fraco.

Actuais 14.9ºC e 85% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Nov 2009 às 22:12)

Céu maioritariamente nublado por nuvens baixas e média, vento nulo e 1020.8hPa.

12.4ºC, 100%HR e 12.5ºC PO.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2009 às 23:08)

Céu mais limpo,vento muito fraco,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (6 Nov 2009 às 23:54)

*+12,3ºC* de temperatura actual


Extremos do dia: *+7,5ºC*  /  *+16,1ºC*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2009 às 09:19)

Bom dia


Chuva fraca e 8,9ºC.

8,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2009 às 09:47)

Céu maioritariamente nublado, vento forte de S/SW a 41km/h!!!!!!!!! e 1022.8hPa.
Mínima de 8.ºC, e a máxima de ontem não passou dos 10ºC: 9.8ºC!
Desde as 0h tenho 0.2mm, mas acho que foi do nevoeiro, pois a estrada e o chão estão sequíssimos.

11ºC e 100%HR.Ponto de orvalho aos 9ºC


----------



## stormy (7 Nov 2009 às 10:03)

Pedro disse:


> Céu maioritariamente nublado, vento forte de S/SW a 41km/h!!!!!!!!! e 1022.8hPa.
> Mínima de 8.ºC, e a máxima de ontem não passou dos 10ºC: 9.8ºC!
> Desde as 0h tenho 0.2mm, mas acho que foi do nevoeiro, pois a estrada e o chão estão sequíssimos.
> 
> 11ºC e 100%HR.Ponto de orvalho aos 9ºC



se a tua maxima de ontem foi de 9.8º explica-me como ás 22h estavas com 12.4º


----------



## Lousano (7 Nov 2009 às 10:15)

06/11/2009 - 12H00



Pedro disse:


> Nevoeiro cerrado, chuva contante desde as 2h da manhã, fraca, por vezes moderado.
> Vento fraco a 8km/h
> 
> 10.8ºC, 100%HR e 1018hPa.



06/11/2009 - 12H48



Pedro disse:


> A chuva não para, agora com um ambiente mais quente e vento moderado.
> 
> 12.9ºC, 100%HR e 1017hpa.



De facto os dados não batem certo.

E com estes dados a Hr não deverá ser de 100%.


Pedro disse:


> 11ºC e 100%HR.Ponto de orvalho aos 9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2009 às 10:23)

Lousano disse:


> 06/11/2009 - 12H00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



São os dados que tenho, da estação da escola, mas está tudo estragado, pois uns vândalos deram cabo daquilo durante um fim-de-semana!!!

Tenho que convencer a escola a compara uma nova, porque estar a fornecer dados mal, mais vale não os dar, não é?


----------



## Lousano (7 Nov 2009 às 10:31)

Pedro disse:


> São os dados que tenho, da estação da escola, mas está tudo estragado, pois uns vândalos deram cabo daquilo durante um fim-de-semana!!!
> 
> Tenho que convencer a escola a compara uma nova, porque estar a fornecer dados mal, mais vale não os dar, não é?



E que tal a estação que está em leilão?
Uma boa estação com pouco uso.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2009 às 10:44)

Lousano disse:


> E que tal a estação que está em leilão?
> Uma boa estação com pouco uso.



É a Oregon Scientific WMR100N.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2009 às 11:49)

Começa o 1º aguaceiro fraco/moderado da manhã, céu muito nublado, vento moderado de W a 19.8km/h e 1022hPa.

10.7ºC, 95%HR e visibilidade a 200m.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2009 às 12:36)

Continua a chuva sem cessar até ao momento, mas agora mais fraca, vento moderado a forte, agora com 29.8km/h e 1022.1hPa.

8.9ºC  e 99%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2009 às 15:48)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o céu continua meio nublado,vento já esteve muito forte com rajadas fortes,neste momento mais fraco,máx. rajada 35.6km/h.

Actuais 13.7ºC e 62% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2009 às 16:23)

Vento voltou novamente a carregar no acelerador ,pouco nublado,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2009 às 18:40)

Por aqui continua o festival de vento ,céu pouco nublado.

Actuais 12.1ºC e 66% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje,máxima foi de 15.7ºC atingida a noite passada pelas 2h12m,miníma provisória 11.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2009 às 20:01)

Vento muito forte nas terras altas do norte e centro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2009 às 20:40)

Céu limpo,vento moderado com algumas rajadas.

Actuais 11.2ºC e 64% HR.


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2009 às 23:05)

Céu nublado e 7,7ºC


Extremos de hoje:

7,4ºC / 12,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2009 às 23:31)

Céu pouco nublado,vento continua forte.

Actuais 11.3ºC e 67% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.0ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (8 Nov 2009 às 00:08)

Resumo do dia:

Céu muito nublado, com alguns pequenos aguaceiros dispersos ao longo do dia.

Muito vento.

*Extremos: +7,0ºC  /  +12,6ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2009 às 09:19)

Bom dia


Manhã ventosa com algumas nuvens e 9,2ºC.

7,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2009 às 11:32)

Bons dias !

Por aqui o filme continua a ser o mesmo ,céu nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 13.6ºC e 71% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Nov 2009 às 11:42)

Por cá céu muito nublado, com períodos de _chuva fraca_, ainda sem grande intensidade, _muita humidade_ no ar, com _temperatura fresca_ e _pressão atmosférica bastente alta_.

O vento sopra _moderado a forte_, com períodos de _pouca intensidade_.

8.4ºC, 99%HR e 1024.9hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2009 às 13:10)

Depois de uma rega no jardim,é desesperante estar o céu nublado há vários dias e não cair pinga .

Actuais 13.6ºC e 77% HR.


----------



## Z13 (8 Nov 2009 às 14:09)

Sol e algumas núvens, que passam a velocidades _"estonteantes"_...!

Já observei hoje a rajada de vento mais forte que tenho registada desde que coloquei anemómetro (*40,4km/h*), e como ele está relativamente protegido pelos edifícios circundantes, imagino o que se passará "nas terras altas"...

A mínima esta madrugada foi de *+7,5ºC*


Neste momento: *+12,3ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Fil (8 Nov 2009 às 15:01)

Boas, por aqui tenho 10,7ºC, 42% e 1016 hPa, vento muito forte e céu com algumas nuvens. A rajada máxima hoje na estação do IM chegou aos 90,1 km/h. Este vento todo já chateia. As mínimas têm sido muito altas, hoje foi de 7,0ºC. A máxima momentânea é de 10,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2009 às 16:03)

Boas tardes!

Céu nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 15.1ºC e 71% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2009 às 17:29)

Por aqui o céu já vai tendo boas abertas,vento moderado.

Actuais 14.2ºC com a pressão a descer 1017.0hpa e 74% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.2ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2009 às 18:21)

algumas nuvens e 9,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

7,4ºC / 11,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2009 às 21:39)

Céu pouco nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 12.1ºC e 61% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2009 às 22:55)

O vento sossegou,a temperatura começou a descer.

Actuais 10.7ºC e a subir HR 71%.

A miníma da passada madrugada já foi alcançada,tinha sido de 11.0ºc.


----------



## bejacorreia (9 Nov 2009 às 08:46)

Bom dia.

Por Mangualde o tempo é de muito frio. Nuvens altas, alguns raios de sol, vento fraco e a temperatura a rondar os 5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2009 às 11:05)

Bom dia 

A minha mínima aqui em Bragança foi de 7.6ºC, neste momento registo 11.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2009 às 12:37)

Boas tardes!

Céu muito nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 16.2ºC e 51% HR.

Por aqui a miníma foi de 7.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2009 às 12:52)

Céu nublado e 11,3ºC.


7,8ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Serrano (9 Nov 2009 às 13:58)

Intermitência entre sol e nuvens na Covilhã, com 15.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2009 às 13:59)

Pela cidade céu limpo,com a temperatura a subir,vento fraco.

Actuais 17.3ºC e 50% HR.

Vou a Manteigas em serviço,até logo .


----------



## Mjhb (9 Nov 2009 às 17:06)

O dia foi de céu muito nublado, por vezes com perídos de pouca nebulosidade, vento foi de moderada intensidade, mas desde à algumas horas tem vindo a intensificar-se ligeiramente.

A pressão atmosférica esteva na ordem dos 1021 a 1022hPa, muita humidade e temperaturas que não subiram aos 12ºC.

Neste preciso momento, céu muito nublado, 10.2ºC, 92%HR e 1021.6hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Nov 2009 às 17:38)

Por cá o vento aumentou consideravelmente de velocidade, na média atmosfera, se assim se pode dizer, uma vez que as nuvens baixas e algumas médias estão "a 100"!!!

Muito rápidas , agora vindas de N, pois ao longo do dia foi rodando de W aà actual localização.

è só!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2009 às 19:39)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi céu pouco nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 12.7ºC e 79% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.9ºC / 17.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Nov 2009 às 21:58)

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se com algumas abertas, vento é fraco, por vezes com algumas arrojadas _rajadas moderadas_ e a pressão elevada(para variar), localizada nos _1024.8hPa_!!!

Por cá e agora, _9.1ºC_, _100%_HR e _1024.8hPa_.


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2009 às 22:03)

Algumas nuvens e 9,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

7,8ºC / 11,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2009 às 22:45)

Tudo calmo,céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 11.7ºC e 82% HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Nov 2009 às 23:33)

boas
resumo do dia 07-11-2009 (sabado)

em gouveia o ceu esteve geralmente muito nublado, hove alguns aguaceiros fracos, acompanhados com vento fraco a moderado. a noite foi calma e muito fria 

minima de sexta para sabado 6.4ºC
MAX: 11.7ºC
vento: andou fraco a moderado entre os 15 e os 30kmh
humidade  variou entre os 71% e a baixa foi de 97%


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Nov 2009 às 23:40)

resumo do dia 8-11-2009 (domingo)

o ceu esteve sepre encoberto,de manha nao choveu mas a partir das 13h choveu uma chuva miudinha ou cacimba acompanhada por nevoeiro que durou até as 17h. 
nao houve vento neste dia. 

minima de sabado para domingo: 7.1CºC
max: 11.4ºC
a humidade variou entre os 80% e os 90% 
vento ausente ou muito fraco


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Nov 2009 às 23:49)

hoge o ceu por santa comba esteve muito nublado com periodos de ceu pouco nublado. acho que apareceram umas linhas de instabilidade com umas nuvens muito esquesitas. hove vento durante a tarde.

nao vi o tipo de nuvens porque foi atravez de uma porta no trabalho, mas andavam com uma velcidade brutal...

neste momento nao ha vento ja esteve nevoeiro cerrado,
agora nao ha nevoeiro e o ceu esta com algumas nuvens

MIN: 6.6ºC
MAX: 16.9ºC
actual: 12.1ºC
HR: 100%
vento: ausente
press: 1023 hPa


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2009 às 23:57)

Boa noite

Neste momento registo na estação cá de casa 8.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (10 Nov 2009 às 09:53)

Por cá a noite foi não muito fria, a mínima andou pelos _7ºC_.

Neste momento _chove fraco_, com interrupções esporádicas e  de pequena duração.O vento sopra _fraco_, com algumas rajadas a nada mais de 10km/h! e a pressão atmosférica finalmente começa a _diminuir lentamente_, estando agora as 1022.1hPa.

_9.8ºC e 100%HR._


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2009 às 12:38)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui o dia apareceu de céu limpo,com uma temperatura amena,vento fraco.

Neste momento vão aparecendo muitas nuvens,vento já passou a moderado,com uma temperatura agradavél.

Actuais 19.3ºC e 60% HR.


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2009 às 12:38)

Dia mais quente hoje. Por agora, com céu nubado e 13,9ºC.

9,6ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## bejacorreia (10 Nov 2009 às 12:51)

Por aqui o céu encontra-se muito nublado, vento fraco e temperatura do ar a rondar os 12ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2009 às 14:38)

Poucas nuvens,muito sol ,vento moderado.

Actuais 18.6ºC e 58% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2009 às 19:05)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi de poucas nuvens e muito sol,com vento moderado,com ambiente agradavél na rua .

Actuais 14.0ºC e 70% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.4ºC / 19.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Nov 2009 às 20:11)

Tarde cheia de nuvens, nevoeiro, tal como agora, vento fraco a moderado ao inicio da manhã, mas _nada de chuva_.

Neste momento, céu muito nublado, neblina a formar-se e pressão atmosférica a uns altos _1022.9hPa_.

_10.2ºC, 99%HR e vento nulo._


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2009 às 22:07)

Tudo calmo,com 11.9ºC e 77% HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Nov 2009 às 23:04)

boas 
o dia aqui veio com nevoeiro, que era bem cerrado, para conduzir so via o maximo de 5 metros. 
depois levantou por volta das 10h da manhã, o ceu ficou muito nublado e com algum vento fraco a partir das 11h ate ao meio da tarde. 
caiu uma chuvinha miudinha por volta das 16.30h mas só deu para molhar o chao. 
neste momento o ceu esta encoberto, nao chove e nao ha vento. 

Min: 11.2ºC
MAX: 17.5ºC
actual: 12.7ºC
HR: 95%
vento: ausente; foi fraco durante a tarde
press: 1019 hPa - a descer


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2009 às 23:10)

Boa noite pessoal


Aqui por Bragança tivemos um dia ameno, neste momento registo 10.7ºC

Extremos: 8.8ºC/16.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2009 às 23:15)

Céu limpo,vento fraco,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## Fil (10 Nov 2009 às 23:52)

Boas, por cá céu muito nublado e uma temperatura de 10,2ºC. A mínima foi de 9,2ºC e a máxima de 14,4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Nov 2009 às 23:53)

Céu pouco nublado
Vento fraco
Temp. 11.3ºC

*Temperaturas de Hoje:*

Mín. 10.6ºC
Máx. 16.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2009 às 12:17)

Boas tardes!

O dia por aqui nasceu de céu limpo,muito nevoeiro nos vales dos rios em volta da cidade,vento fraco.

Neste momento a neblusidade têm vindo aumentar,estando muito nublado agora,vento fraco.

Actuais 17.8ºC com 65% HR.


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2009 às 12:59)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança o céu está muito nublado e registo 14.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2009 às 14:23)

Por aqui o céu muito nublado com o sol por vezes a marcar presença ,vento fraco.

Actuais 18.5ºC e 62% HR


----------



## Mjhb (11 Nov 2009 às 17:26)

Por cá a manhã foi de muito nevoeiro, com uma visibilidade média de 20m e humidade que não desceu aos 98% toda a manhã.

Durante a tarde foram ocorrendo alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados, que ofereceram uns inocentes 0.3mm!

Neste momento, céu maioritariamente nublado, 9.9ºC, 100%HR e 1014.7hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2009 às 18:20)

Boas noites !

Mais uma tarde com temperatura amena,momentos de muita neblusidade,vento fraco.

Actuais 14.5ºC e 75% HR.

Temperaturas de 9.0ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2009 às 18:50)

Extremos de hoje:

10,5ºC / 15,2ºC


----------



## Veterano (11 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

Boa panorâmica do castelo de Bragança, Dan, num ângulo pouco habitual. Presumo que a tiraste do lado oposto à Pousada, ou estarei enganado?


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2009 às 20:07)

Veterano disse:


> Boa panorâmica do castelo de Bragança, Dan, num ângulo pouco habitual. Presumo que a tiraste do lado oposto à Pousada, ou estarei enganado?



Tirei a foto da rua que fica entre o centro comercial e a escola Abade de Baçal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2009 às 21:55)

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.4ºC e 80% HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Nov 2009 às 23:58)

boas
o dia aqui esteve com nevoeiro e chuviscos durante as primeiras horas da manha, depois disso o ceu esteve geralmente muito nublado, nao choveu mais nada durante o dia. nao hove vento por estes lados. 
a noite foi 1ºC mais quentinha 

MIN: 12.4ºC
MAX: 19.8ºC
actual: 12.6ºC
HR: 96%
vento: ausente
press: esta estavel nos 1016 hPa


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2009 às 11:50)

Bom dia 

A mínima por aqui foi de 11.4ºC, por aqui tem estado uma manhã de céu bastante nublado e também já caiu alguma chuva fraca


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2009 às 14:18)

Boas tardes !

O dia por aqui pela manhã muito nevoeiro até ao meio da manhã,agora,muitas nuvens altas e baixas com vento fraco.

Actuais 17.7ºC e 67% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Nov 2009 às 17:06)

Por cá chove moderado, vento forte, pressão média a 1013hPa.

13.7ºC, 93%Hr e 13.7ºC de PO.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Nov 2009 às 18:32)

Boas Noites!

Por Vila Chã de Sá chove fraco a moderado, temperatura agradável e o vento agora apenas fraco, mas neste preciso momento, nem existe.

12.4ºC, 94%HR e 1013.2hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2009 às 18:55)

Boas noites!

Mais uma tarde com poucas nuvens no céu,ambiente agradavél na rua,vento fraco.

Actuais 14.2ºC e 71% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.1ºC / 18.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

Chuva agora fraca, vento fraco e 12.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Nov 2009 às 21:01)

Por hoje termino a reportagem, com chuva fraca, vento nulo e temperatura nos 11.8ºC!

Até amanhã!

(_study_)


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2009 às 22:04)

Céu nublado e 11,4ºC


Extremos de hoje:

10,7ºC / 13,4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Nov 2009 às 22:36)

boas 

por aqui o dia veio com ceu pouco nublado e com algum nevoeiro nos vales do rio... durante o dia o ceu foi-se tornando muinto nublado atéque encobriu por completo a meio da tarde... começou a chover moderado por volta das 17.30h nao sei ao certo... houve algun vento fraco durante a tarde... 
neste momento o ceu esta encoberto, nao chove e nao há vento... 

MIN: 10.5ºC
MAX: 18.3ºC
actual: 14.1ºC
HR: 100%
vento: ausente
press: 1015 hPa 
pecipitaçao total: 5.1 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2009 às 23:10)

Céu pouco nublado,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 11.6ºC e 82% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2009 às 12:44)

Boas tardes !

Pela manhã o céu apareceu encoberto,com o passar das horas o céu abriu dando lugar ao sol por vezes,com muitas nuvens ainda,vento era fraco mas têm vindo aumentar de velocidade de Sul.

Actuais 17.6ºC e 62% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2009 às 13:53)

Vento moderado de sul,céu com muitas nuvens.

Actuais 18.6ºC e 55% HR.


----------



## Serrano (13 Nov 2009 às 14:02)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, mas praticamente sem chuva, com o termómetro a marcar 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## JANE (13 Nov 2009 às 16:11)

Boa tarde, 

bom sou nova por estas bandas e precisava de uma ajudinha vossa.


Gostaria de passar o ultimo final de semana prolongado de novembro a serra da estrela, contudo gostaria de apanhar neve. As previsoesm apontarao para tal?


Obrigadissima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2009 às 19:19)

Boas noites !

A tarde foi de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas,com enfraquecimento do vento para a noite.

Actuais 15.1ºC e 74% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.9ºC / 18.8ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Nov 2009 às 19:48)

Por aqui ainda tudo muito calmo.

*Temp: 13ºC 
Pressão: 1009mb
HR: 75%*

A ver vamos!


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2009 às 21:41)

JANE disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> bom sou nova por estas bandas e precisava de uma ajudinha vossa.
> 
> ...



Bem vinda Jane

Ainda é muito cedo para se perceber se haverá condições para a queda de neva nessa data Vai acompanhando o tópico das Previsões


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Nov 2009 às 22:11)

Está a chegar!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2009 às 23:32)

Céu muito nublado,vento moderado de sul.

Actuais 15.2ºC e 82% HR.


----------



## dahon (13 Nov 2009 às 23:47)

Boas por Viseu nota para o vento que começa a intensificar e a avaliar pelas 
imagens de radar espero por mais acção em termos de chuva nas próximas horas.
Cumps.


----------



## M_S (13 Nov 2009 às 23:56)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2009*

Por aqui em Viseu esteve a chover torrencialmente há instantes.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Nov 2009 às 00:06)

Boa noite!

Por aqui algum vento e alguma chuva fraca.

Temp. 15oC

Temperaturas hoje:

Mín. 12.9C
Máx. 15.4C

Prec. 1.2 mm


----------



## dahon (14 Nov 2009 às 00:28)

Agora sim posso dizer que abriram as portas do céu porque chove como já não via á muito tempo.
Chuva forte acompanhada por vento forte neste momento por Viseu.


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2009 às 00:34)

A chuva também já chegou a Bragança Sigo com 11.9ºC com tendência de descida


----------



## Fil (14 Nov 2009 às 01:38)

Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade em Bragança, a temperatura é de 9,7ºC e este frente já deixou 8,1 mm no meu pluviómetro.


----------



## bejacorreia (14 Nov 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia.

Depois de uma noite chuvosa, nada como acordar com um belo dia de sol, céu com pouco nebulosidade por nuvens altas.

A temperatura ronda os 10ºC.


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2009 às 12:06)

Aparentemente houve um evento mais extremo em duas aldeias do Concelho de Vouzela, com muitas telhas arrancadas de telhados. Alguém sabe mais alguma informação ?


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2009 às 12:36)

> *Vento forte deixa família desalojada e provoca vários estragos em Viseu*
> 
> O vento forte provocou, este sábado, vários estragos no concelho de Vouzela, distrito de Viseu. Uma família ficou desalojada, várias casas ficaram sem telhados e uma igreja ficou sem sino, constatou a reportagem  da TSF.
> 
> ...



http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1420676


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2009 às 12:55)

No Correio da Manhã falam em mini-tornado...



> O vento forte que se fez sentir hoje de madrugada no concelho de Vouzela, distrito de Viseu, arrancou telhados em várias habitações, derrubou árvores e fios da linha de telecomunicações e eléctrica, e causou muito pânico às populações. Não se registaram feridos.
> 
> 
> As aldeias de Santa Comba e Mogueirães foram as mais afectadas com os populares a referirem que se tratou de um mini-tornado com ventos superiores a 120 quilómetros por hora. "Nunca tinha visto nada assim. Parecia o diabo que andava aqui à solta", refere Maria Rodrigues, residente em Santa Comba.
> ...



http://www.correiomanha.pt/noticia....ntid=A2F68830-88E2-4481-9A20-D6A0DF903014&h=6


----------



## Weatherman (14 Nov 2009 às 13:05)

Vou tentar saber mais alguma coisa, vou ao local esta tarde eu não sabia, pois eu estava em ovar em serviço


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2009 às 13:14)

Weatherman disse:


> Vou tentar saber mais alguma coisa, vou ao local esta tarde eu não sabia, pois eu estava em ovar em serviço



E umas fotos


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2009 às 14:49)

Atenção: passo a citar:

"As aldeias de Santa Comba e Mogueirães foram as mais afectadas com os populares a referirem que se tratou de um mini-tornado com ventos superiores a 120 quilómetros por hora."

Um mini-tornado com ventos superiores a 120 km/h. Interessante... 

Meus amigos, venho por este meio anunciar que, segundo os jornalistas do Correio da Manhã vieram revolucionar a estaca Fujita:

Mini-tornado: Ventos superiores a 120 km/h

Portanto, um F1 só deve de ser considerado a partir dos 200, mais ou menos... 

E estamos também prestes a chegar à Nova Era, a Era do mini-temporal, mini-trovoada, mini-aguaceiro, etc etc...

Agora falando a sério não sei como é que conseguiram referir tal barbaridade...


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2009 às 14:59)

A escala Fujitsa também tem o F0...
Pode haver tornados fracos com ventos inferiores a 100km/h.

A questão não é essa. O que se passa é que as populações e respectivos relatos hoje em dia falam logo em Tornado, ou a variante do "mini", ou no ciclone e tufão, e pode ser apenas um vendaval de outra origem. Ainda no último evento sucedeu isso na Maia, falaram de Tornado e pelo que consegui ver penso que não se tenha tratado de um tornado.

Esta situação de Vouzela também não sabemos. Até pode ter sido mesmo um Tornado, os relatos são um pouco estranhos para um simples vendaval e julgo que a frente não era muito agressiva no interior pelo que algo de anormal pode ter-se passado. 

A única coisa que sei é que muito dificilmente as populações que relatam estas ocorrências à comunicação social sabem identificar o tipo de estragos e a distribuição dos mesmos de modo a atribuir as causas a um Tornado. Muito menos sabem avaliar a velocidade do vento e fico logo desconfiado com tantas certezas nos relatos.

Aguardemos por mais dados pois só alguém com conhecimento mínimo sabe avaliar essas coisas, de preferência localmente, ou que surjam fotografias que sejam esclarecedoras.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Nov 2009 às 15:00)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui tudo calmo, o céu tem vindo a aumentar de nebulosidade, mas neste momento ainda com abertas.

O vento sopra fraco de Sul e a temperatura é de *15.1ºC*.

A precipitação registada durante a madrugada foi de *8.7 mm*.


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2009 às 15:06)

Concordo contigo Vince, só quando houver avaliações no local é que temos confirmação de algo. 

Mas mesmo assim, este é um evento que anda a repetir-se cada vez mais...


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2009 às 15:40)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança o céu está encoberto e registo 13.2ºC


----------



## Fil (14 Nov 2009 às 16:18)

Boas, por cá céu muito nublado e temperatura de 11,4ºC. A mínima foi de 6,9ºC e a máxima de 12,4ºC. O frente desta madrugada rendeu 10,8 mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2009 às 16:46)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui a unico registo de precipitação foi durante a noite,que rendeu 3.0mm.

O céu têm estado muito nublado com muitas abertas por vezes,ambiente agradavél na rua,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 15.4ºC e 77% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.3ºC / 16.7ºC.


----------



## Weatherman (14 Nov 2009 às 19:25)

Posso confirmar que foi apenas umas rajadas mais fortes os estragos foram telhas levantadas e arvores partidas. agora posso confirmar que não foi um mini tornado devido aos estragos estarem separados uns bons metros entre eles isto é não tem um seguimento tipo do ponto A ao ponto B. E já agora entre Santa Comba e Mogueirães vão uns bons Kms logo não era mini tornado mais dois, também é perciso ter atenção a altitude da zona que ronda os 700 a 800 metros. Ficam aqui algumas fotos não são da melhor qualidade mas é o que há.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Weatherman (14 Nov 2009 às 19:31)

Mais umas fotos






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2009 às 19:38)

Lightning disse:


> Concordo contigo Vince, só quando houver avaliações no local é que temos confirmação de algo.
> 
> Mas mesmo assim, este é um evento que anda a repetir-se cada vez mais...


O que está a aumentar são os relatos, não o fenómeno. Actualmente um tornado ou outro fenómeno intenso é facilmente coberto ou pela comunicação social ou por aficionados de meteo que divulgam na net por exemplo. 



Weatherman disse:


> Posso confirmar que foi apenas umas rajadas mais fortes os estragos foram telhas levantadas e arvores partidas. agora posso confirmar que não foi um mini tornado devido aos estragos estarem separados uns bons metros entre eles isto é não tem um seguimento tipo do ponto A ao ponto B. E já agora entre Santa Comba e Mogueirães vão uns bons Kms logo não era mini tornado mais dois, também é perciso ter atenção a altitude da zona que ronda os 700 a 800 metros. Ficam aqui algumas fotos não são da melhor qualidade mas é o que há.



Não há "mini-tornados", há tornados de menor ou maior intensidade.
Pelo relato que indicas é provavel que tenha sido um outro fenómeno, talvez um microburst, rajada de vento intensa muito localizada.


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2009 às 19:57)

Obrigado pelas fotos Weatherman e precioso testemunho 
Tornado parece estar posto de parte, até pelas notícias mais detalhadas que já apareceram e falam de vento ao longo de várias horas e não de um evento momentâneo.



> *Vento destrói telhados e desaloja casal*
> 
> por AMADEU ARAÚJO, Viseu
> 
> ...




As localidades ficam na encosta do Caramulo ?


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2009 às 19:59)

Weatherman disse:


> Posso confirmar que foi apenas umas rajadas mais fortes os estragos foram telhas levantadas e arvores partidas. agora posso confirmar que não foi um mini tornado devido aos estragos estarem separados uns bons metros entre eles isto é não tem um seguimento tipo do ponto A ao ponto B. E já agora entre Santa Comba e Mogueirães vão uns bons Kms logo não era mini tornado mais dois, também é perciso ter atenção a altitude da zona que ronda os 700 a 800 metros. Ficam aqui algumas fotos não são da melhor qualidade mas é o que há.]



Deixo aqui a minha opinião: pode ter sido um tornado mas com multi-vórtices (penso que é assim que se escreve).

Esse tipo de tornados são constituídos por (agora sim o termo correcto aplicado) mini-tornados que podem arrasar uma casa e deixar "intacta" a casa ao lado (lembro-me bastante bem de ouvir isto em vários documentários).

Mas será precisa a confirmação por parte de entidades que ainda se vão deslocar ao local, é claro.

Vejam a partir do minuto 1:00 (claro que não se compara nada, não é...  o vídeo é apenas para mero exemplo dos multi-vórtices. )


----------



## Weatherman (14 Nov 2009 às 20:17)

Vince disse:


> Obrigado pelas fotos Weatherman. Sabes mais ou menos a que horas isso aconteceu ? As localidades ficam na encosta do Caramulo ?



Sim fica na encosta noroeste da Serra do Caramulo. As horas não sei vou tentar saber junto dos bombeiros


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2009 às 21:28)

Por aqui desde as 20h30m que vai chovendo,já acumulou 1.0mm,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.9ºC e 86% HR.


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2009 às 21:30)

Lightning disse:


> Deixo aqui a minha opinião: pode ter sido um tornado mas com multi-vórtices (penso que é assim que se escreve).



Não vi nada de especial nas fotos e pelo testemunho do Weatherman não parece ter havido algo como um corredor ou assim. Porque dizes isso ?


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2009 às 21:38)

Vince disse:


> Não vi nada de especial nas fotos e pelo testemunho do Weatherman não parece ter havido algo como um corredor ou assim. Porque dizes isso ?



Porque, pelo que tenho visto nos documentários, este tipo de tornados que eu disse não deixam bem um corredor, mas sim um rasto de destruição "estranho". Por exemplo se um tornado destes atingisse uma aldeia não quer dizer que todas as casas ficassem destruídas, ou seja, os multi-vórtices ou tornados-satélite (mini-tornados que giram em volta do principal) podiam destruir "a minha casa" e deixar inteira "a tua, mesmo ao lado da minha". 

Não significa que tivesse que deixar um rasto de destruição, estou a apenas a dizer que este tipo de tornados que referi podem fintar as casas e não atingi-las por completo, atingindo depois em cheio outras casas mais à frente.

Isto é o que eu conclui baseado na descrição do weatherman, que referiu isto:

"...*devido aos estragos estarem separados uns bons metros entre eles isto é não tem um seguimento tipo do ponto A ao ponto B. E já agora entre Santa Comba e Mogueirães vão uns bons Kms logo não era mini tornado mais dois"*

Neste caso poderia ser um tornado normal com vários tornados-satélite.


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2009 às 22:41)

Boa noite pessoal 

Aqui pelo Nordeste nada de chuva enada de vento por agora Registo 10.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2009 às 23:08)

Por aqui ainda não parou de certinha,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 13.7ºC e 90% HR com 6.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2009 às 23:34)

Por aqui vai engrossando a chuva ,desde as 0h00 já levo 7.0mm.


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2009 às 04:15)

Boa noite

A chuva vai caindo em Bragança  algumas horas A intensidade da chuva tem vindo a aumrentar

Registo 9.3ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Nov 2009 às 07:33)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui depois de alguma chuva fraca durante a noite que rendeu até ao momento 4.0 mm, o céu está totalmente encoberto, vento sopra moderado, mas por enquanto nada de chuva.

Temperatura agradável para a época de 15.2C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2009 às 11:22)

Bons dias !

Céu muito nublado,sem chuva,vento moderado a forte S/SE.

Actuais 16.6ºC e 80% HR.

A chuva desta noite foi de 5.5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2009 às 12:45)

Céu muito nublado,vento moderado,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Nov 2009 às 14:08)

boas 
por estes lados ontem 14-11-2009 (S. C. Dao) 
o dia veio com ceu limpo depois de uma noite onde choveu torrencialmente durante um bom bocado, ecompanhado com vento. o ceu manteve-se limpo ate por volta do meio dia... 
de tarde o ceu foi tornando-se gradualmente encoberto. 
só começou a chover por volta das 21h... 

a MIN  10.4ºC
MAX: 18.4ºC
total precipitação de ontem: 10.5 mm


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Nov 2009 às 14:11)

(S. C. Dao)
hoge o dia veio com ceu encoberto, mas sem chuva, e vento fraco a moderado... 
desde de manha so tem caido algumas pingas, ainda nao choveu, intensamente hoge... 
vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde...

actual: 15.9ºC
vento : moderado de S
HR: 84%
press: 1009 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2009 às 15:30)

Por aqui o céu nublado,vento moderado a forte.

Actuais 18.6ºC e 73% HR.


----------



## Fil (15 Nov 2009 às 16:03)

Boas, por aqui chove com pouca intensidade com uma temperatura de 13,0ºC, a mínima foi de 8,6ºC. O acumulado até este momento é de 25,6 mm.


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2009 às 16:14)

Eu registo 13,4ºC e chuva com intensidade moderada.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Nov 2009 às 16:41)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui depois de uma manhã de céu encoberto e algum vento, juntou-se a chuva agora à tarde, mas ainda de fraca intensidade.

Temperatura actual: 16.1ºC

Prec. desde as 0h:* 5 mm*


----------



## ACalado (15 Nov 2009 às 18:04)

Por aqui neste momento chove bastante com 13.6ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2009 às 18:45)

Céu muito nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 17.8ºC e 75% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.2ºC / 18.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2009 às 18:54)

Aqui em Bragança chove desde as 16h sem parar

Segundo a estação do nosso colega *fil* a precipitação hoje já passou os *31mm* aqui em Bragança

Na minha estação a temperatura é de 13.0ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Nov 2009 às 19:15)

Tal como o esperado dia de muita água! Está tudo enxarcado!

*Temp: 12.1ºC
HR: 98%
Pres: 1011.2mb
Prec: 37.5mm*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Nov 2009 às 19:46)

Já que a estação do IM da cidade flaviense teima em não sair dos zeros, para confrontar os dados só me resta o XEO da MeteoGalicia:






*Informação IM:*





 Isto já não é revolta, é desalento!


30.3mm em Verín, acredito que em Chaves cidade a precipitação também andará à volta disto!

Superaram em muito os *100mm* em muitos pontos da Galiza em apenas 2 dias!


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Nov 2009 às 20:23)

chove moderadamente desde as 14h por estes lados... 
o vento esta fraco de  S

actual: 15.3ºC


----------



## Brigantia (15 Nov 2009 às 21:37)

MSantos disse:


> Segundo a estação do nosso colega *fil* a precipitação hoje já passou os *31mm* aqui em Bragança





Malta de Bragança não se esqueçam que no dia 16 de Dezembro irá decorrer uma conferência sobre
*A geografia e o clima das montanhas ibéricas* com o Professor Doutor Dionísio Gonçalves.
Auditório Pequeno, ESAB, 16h00


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2009 às 21:43)

Por aqui vai caindo uma chuva miuda há cerca de 1 hora,vento moderado.

Actuais 14.8ºC e 91% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2009 às 22:53)

Por aqui continua a chover,vento moderado.

Actuais 14.8ºC e 91% HR,desde as 0h00 com 7.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Nov 2009 às 00:14)

continua a chover moderadamente por estes lados, ja la vao quase 10h a chover sem parar
chove moderadamente com algum vento fraco á mistura... 

actual: 14.7ºC
vento: fraco de S
hr: 100%
precipacao ate agora: 50.1 mm


----------



## Fil (16 Nov 2009 às 00:17)

Depois de ter estado a chover persistentemente desde as 15h, apenas chuvisca neste momento e o acumulado do dia é de 40,8 mm. A temperatura actual é de 12,7ºC, com mínima de 8,6ºC e máxima de 13,3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2009 às 01:32)

Dados de precipitação de ontem (Domingo):

Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 104.9  mm
*Vila Real (562 m) 81.3  mm*
*Viseu (644 m) 63.0  mm*
Coimbra (179 m) 40.0  mm
*Braganca (692 m) 39.0  mm*
Monte Real (54 m) 32.0  mm
*Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 32.0 mm*

Fonte: WeatherOnline

Estes dados há muito tempo que não ocorrem num só dia; destaco, no interior norte e centro, o altíssimo valor acumulado em Vila Real. E, ao contrário de Sábado, o Alentejo não teve chuva neste Domingo.


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2009 às 10:46)

Bom dia

Chuva moderada, 12,2ºC e uma neblina que reduz bastante a visibilidade.

11,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2009 às 12:23)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui choveu praticamente toda a noite mas fraca,marcou desde as 0.h00 2.0mm.

Neste momento o céu continua muito nublado,vento está muito forte com rajadas.

Actuais 18.6ºC e 77% HR,máxima rajada 38.5km/h pelas 11h20m


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 13:20)

Depois da chuva de ontem...



> *Circulação restabelecida entre Régua e Pinhão mas permanece suspensa entre Pinhão/Tua*
> 
> De Paula Lima (LUSA)
> 
> ...


----------



## Serrano (16 Nov 2009 às 13:58)

Permanece o tempo de chuva na Covilhã, com 15.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mago (16 Nov 2009 às 14:07)

Por aqui o evento segue com 45mm de precipitação desde o seu inicio.
Por agora temperatura estável em 14ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2009 às 14:08)

Céu muito nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 19.1ºC e 75% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Nov 2009 às 14:20)

Por aqui dum momento para o outro começou a chover torrencialmente.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Nov 2009 às 16:16)

Por aqui céu muito carregado a W/SW.

Vento fraco de S e temperatura nos 16.1ºC

Prec. desde as 0h: *14.0 mm*


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 16:40)

Bastante precipitação também em Mirandela - o deserto transmontano.
Hoje vai com 22mm acumulados.
Ontem ultrapassou os 30mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Nov 2009 às 18:06)

Volta a chover com muita intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2009 às 18:29)

Boas noites !

Por aqui a partir das 15h as condições mudaram radicalmente,chuva por vezes forte,muito vento e por fim pelas 17h muita trovoada,mas passou rápida.

Neste momento não chove,céu continua muito nublado,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 16.0ºC e 89% HR.


----------



## vinc7e (16 Nov 2009 às 19:29)

AnDré disse:


> Bastante precipitação também em Mirandela - o deserto transmontano.
> Hoje vai com 22mm acumulados.
> Ontem ultrapassou os 30mm.




Essa precipitação anual não pode estar correcta


----------



## amarusp (16 Nov 2009 às 19:54)

Boa noite, chove com intensidade.
Temperatura:13,9ºC
precipitação acumulada:40,13 mm


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Nov 2009 às 20:15)

Por aqui tudo calmo, o vento está muito discreto, o céu apesar de ainda muito nublado, vêm-se algumas abertas. O que também avisto é relâmpagos a W/SW (~2/3 por minuto).

A precipitação até ao momento é de *19.5 mm*, parece que a "festa" se continuar será mais só para o litoral, mas era sempre bom que me engana-se.


----------



## Costa (16 Nov 2009 às 21:47)

vinc7e disse:


> Essa precipitação anual não pode estar correcta



Porque não?

Fiz uma previsão a _olhómetro _através dos gráficos do IM e deu-me uma prec. anul acumulada de cerca de 300mm. Pode muito bem 275mm ser o valor correcto. E não é só Mirandela, muitas zonas do país estão na mesma e pior situação.

*Meses:*
50mm/50mm/10mm/20mm/30mm/30mm/15mm/5mm/0/100mm



Fonte: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/acompanhamento/index.jsp?selTipo=m&selVar=rr&selAna=to&selAno=-1


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Nov 2009 às 21:58)

Costa disse:


> Porque não?
> 
> Fiz uma previsão a _olhómetro _através dos gráficos do IM e deu-me uma prec. anul acumulada de cerca de 300mm. Pode muito bem 275mm ser o valor correcto. E não é só Mirandela, muitas zonas do país estão na mesma e pior situação.



Tens muita razão no que dizes, mas por acaso acho que esta estação só ficou online em meados ou finais de Janeiro. Não me recordo se terá ainda perdido alguma precipitação anterior à instalação. Mas talvez seja essa a precipitação anual, ou nem andará longe.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 22:48)

19,3mm na última hora em Viseu!
E 12mm em Trancoso!








Bastantes descargas na região centro do país.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2009 às 22:53)

Céu muito nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 16.9ºC e 77% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.5ºC / 19.8ºC e 10.0mm


----------



## vinc7e (16 Nov 2009 às 22:55)

Costa disse:


> Porque não?
> 
> Fiz uma previsão a _olhómetro _através dos gráficos do IM e deu-me uma prec. anul acumulada de cerca de 300mm. Pode muito bem 275mm ser o valor correcto. E não é só Mirandela, muitas zonas do país estão na mesma e pior situação.
> 
> ...





Nunca pensei que tivesse valores tão baixos


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Nov 2009 às 22:56)

Por aqui o céu continua muito nublado, mas não chove, o vento é quase nulo (2.2 km/h de ESE). Temperatura nos 12.5 C e HR nos 79%.

Dados de hoje:

Tmín: 11.6 C
Tmáx: 17.5 C

HRmáx: 88%
Prec. 20.0 mm

Vmáx: 28.8 km/h
Raj. máx: 43.2 km/h


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Nov 2009 às 22:58)

boas noites
choveu bastante nesta noite passada, com algum vento fraco a mistura... 
o dia aqui chegou encoberto, com nevoeiro nas partes mais baixas e assim se manteve... a chuva caiu moderadamente durante todo o dia com pausas de nao ultrapassaram os 30 minutos.
 ao final do dia (19h) choveu durante hora e meia torrencialmente e acompanhada com trovoada... 
neste momento nao chove e nao ha vento esta a formar-se nevoeiro... 

MIN: 13.5ºC
max: 15.9ºC
actual: 13.4ºC
hR: 100%   
vento: ausente
precipitaçao total desde as 00h : 59.1mm
press:1012 hPa


----------



## amarusp (16 Nov 2009 às 23:08)

Chuva moderada, nevoeiro, vento fraco e o som(que não ouvia à meses) da água que corre na ribeira que nasce próximo da Torre.
Temperatura: 9,9ºC
precipitação de hoje:43 mm


----------



## Fil (16 Nov 2009 às 23:29)

Aconteceu uma coisa curiosa, estava a chover e mal parou há uns 30 minutos atrás a temperatura começou logo a descer abruptamente, dos 12,5ºC para os actuais 10,4ºC, que é a mínima momentânea do dia. Até pensei que o frente já tivesse passado por completo, mas o GFS indica ainda bastante precipitação para esta madrugada e a imagem de satélite confirma-o.

A máxima foi de 13,7ºC e a precipitação de hoje foi de 26,3 mm.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 23:45)

Fil disse:


> Aconteceu uma coisa curiosa, estava a chover e mal parou há uns 30 minutos atrás a temperatura começou logo a descer abruptamente, dos 12,5ºC para os actuais 10,4ºC, que é a mínima momentânea do dia. Até pensei que o frente já tivesse passado por completo, mas o GFS indica ainda bastante precipitação para esta madrugada e a imagem de satélite confirma-o.



Em Lisboa aconteceu exactamente a mesma coisa. Mas a queda da temperatura ainda foi maior, com rotação do vento para NO.
Entretanto já voltou a subir um pouco.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Nov 2009 às 01:00)

agora tenho aguaceiros + ou - de 30 em 30 minutos... 
sao fortes acompanhados de algum vento fraco... ve-se alguns claroes tipo reflexos nas nuvens, nao consigo preceber a localização dos mesmos...

actual: 12.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2009 às 02:46)

Depois de atravessarem o Alentejo, os aguaceiros e trovoadas marcam agora presença de forma dispersa pela Beira interior.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Nov 2009 às 07:43)

Por aqui o dia começa com nevoeiro mas já dá para ver que aparentemente o céu apresenta apenas algumas nuvens altas.
O vento é nulo e a temperatura roda os 11C.

Infelizmente nada de chuva durante a madrugada, apenas 0.5 mm registados perto das 0h. Trovoada avistou-se ao longe para o interior, também nas primeiras horas da madrugada.


----------



## vitamos (17 Nov 2009 às 10:18)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui o dia começa com nevoeiro



Esta informação vem de encontro a uma dada na RTP, na informação de trânsito, que mencionava nevoeiro muito intenso na zona da Sertã. Achei curioso e calculei que fosse mesmo intenso, para ser mencionado num serviço que geralmente, e salvo situações excepcionais, não dá informações fora das zonas da grande Lisboa e Porto.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2009 às 11:35)

Actualizando os dados de precipitação de ontem (Segunda-feira):

*Viseu (644 m) 62.0  mm;*
Coimbra (179 m) 58.0  mm;
Monte Real (54 m) 43.0  mm;
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 36.0  mm;
*Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 32.0  mm;
Vila Real (562 m) 27.0  mm;
Braganca (692 m) 26.0  mm;*
Lisbon (105 m) 18.0  mm;
*Castelo Branco (384 m) 18.0 mm.*

Já esta madrugada, entre as 00h00 e as 6h00, com a passagem da trovoada:

*Castelo Branco (384 m) 11.0 mm;
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 6.0 mm.*


Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2009 às 12:12)

Boas tardes !

Esta noite pelas 1h15m,estando eu no primeiro sono,fui supreendido e dar um salto da cama,com o barulho do vento,chuva e trovoada,tudo ao mesmo tempo ,até fazia fumo.

Pela manhã o dia apareceu quase limpo,muito nevoeiro nos vales dos rios,e com aspecto que o dia ia ser diferente,vento fraco.

Actuais 15.4ºC e 75% HR,desde as 0h00m registei 9.0mm.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2009 às 12:27)

*Inundações em Bragança*

As chuvas em Bragança provocaram, esta segunda-feira, algumas inundações nas zonas urbanas da cidade. Foram várias as chamadas que chegaram à central dos bombeiros de Bragança para ser feita a remoção de água. As principais estruturas inudadas foram caves e garagens subterraneas. Os bombeiros andaram desde a manhã até à noite a operar com moto-bombas para a retirada das águas.

cbbragança (C/ Fotos)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2009 às 14:30)

Mais nuvens no céu,vento fraco,ambiente agradavél lá fora.

Actuais 17.6ºC e 63% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Nov 2009 às 17:25)

Por aqui o céu apresenta apenas algumas nuvens altas e já se nota o arrefecimento nocturno, com a temperatura já nos 11.8ºC.

Vento fraco de NW.

------------------

Aqui fica a precipitação dos últimos dias:

dia 14: *9.2 mm*
dia 15: *20.0 mm*
dia 16: *21.2 mm*

*Total:* *50.4 mm*


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2009 às 18:03)

Apesar dos valores de temperatura um pouco mais elevados que o habitual, o Outono vai-se instalando por aqui. 
Fotos de domingo passado.








10,7ºC e céu limpo por agora. 
A máxima hoje chegou a 13,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2009 às 19:17)

Boas noites!

A tarde foi de poucas nuvens,com ambiente na rua muito bom ,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.3ºC e 77% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.4ºC / 18.2ºC.


----------



## amarusp (17 Nov 2009 às 19:43)

Ceu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura: 11,1ºC

Precipitaçao de hoje:2,8mm

Precipitação do mês: 133,3 mm


----------



## belem (17 Nov 2009 às 19:50)

Dan disse:


> Apesar dos valores de temperatura um pouco mais elevados que o habitual, o Outono vai-se instalando por aqui.
> Fotos de domingo passado.
> 
> 
> ...




Grandes fotos!!


----------



## Veterano (17 Nov 2009 às 20:08)

Dan disse:


> Apesar dos valores de temperatura um pouco mais elevados que o habitual, o Outono vai-se instalando por aqui.
> Fotos de domingo passado.



  Fotos bem conseguidas, Dan, com a particularidade de a 1ª mostrar uma ponte do saudoso comboio, ainda em bom estado.

  Fiz apenas uma vez, em Dezembro de 1982, a viagem de comboio Bragança - Devesas (V.N. de Gaia), e nunca me irei esquecer dessa experiência, pelas boas e más razões.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2009 às 21:38)

Veterano disse:


> Fotos bem conseguidas, Dan, com a particularidade de a 1ª mostrar uma ponte do saudoso comboio, ainda em bom estado.
> 
> Fiz apenas uma vez, em Dezembro de 1982, a viagem de comboio Bragança - Devesas (V.N. de Gaia), e nunca me irei esquecer dessa experiência, pelas boas e más razões.



Já não cheguei a fazer essa viagem, infelizmente 

__________________________________________________

7,5ºC, céu limpo e ausência de vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Nov 2009 às 22:29)

boa noite 

o dia aqui chegou com algum nevoeiro nos vales mais baixos e sobre o rio...

depoi disso o ceu esteve muito nublado durante a manha e tornou-se pogressivamente limpo durante a tarde... houve vento fraco durante as primeiras horas da tarde... 
actualmente, o ceu esta limpo, e esta achegar o senhor nevoeiro, que vem do lado da barragem... 

MIN: 11.1ºC
max: 15.3ºC
actual: 11.2ºC
HR: 99%
vento: uma leve brisa de NW
press: 1023 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2009 às 22:35)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 12.5ºC e 75% HR.


----------



## amarusp (17 Nov 2009 às 22:49)

temperatura nos 7,8ºC, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Liliana15 (17 Nov 2009 às 23:38)

Ola boa noite...

Aqui por Bragança esta uma noite fresca.
Temperatura Actual 5.8ºC na estação cá de casa


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Nov 2009 às 00:02)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco (8.6 km/h de N), temperatura nos frescos 9.2C e HR nos 73%.

Temperaturas hoje:

Mín. 9.2C
Máx. 15.2C

Prec. 0.5 mm


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2009 às 00:49)

Boa noite

Está a arrefecer rápido em Bragança, registo 5.3ºC


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2009 às 12:41)

Boa tarde pessoal

Em Bragança a noite foi fresquinha a mínima da minha estação foi de 2.5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Nov 2009 às 12:44)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal
> 
> Em Bragança a noite foi fresquinha a mínima da minha estação foi de 2.5ºC



Que maravilha...
Segundo o IM, em Lamas de Mouro, já foi negativa...
Por aqui nem dos 10ºC baixa...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2009 às 14:02)

Boas tardes!

Céu muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 16.9ºC e 64% HR.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2009 às 14:26)

13,0ºC e céu nublado por agora.


Esta manhã mínima de 2,0ºC e já com muito gelo nos carros.


----------



## amarusp (18 Nov 2009 às 18:52)

Vento fraco, céu pouco nublado e 11,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2009 às 19:11)

Boas noites!

A tarde ainda foi de céu muito nublado,neste momento o céu está limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 14.0ºC e 77% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.5ºC / 17.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2009 às 21:52)

Céu limpo e 7,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

2,0ºC / 13,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2009 às 22:31)

Tudo calmo!Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 14.3ºC e 74% HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Nov 2009 às 23:19)

boas
por aqui o dia chegou com alguma geada, e com uma leve neblina rasteira ao chao á mistura... 
a noite aqui tambem foi muito  
o ceu esteve geralmente pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado durante a tarde... 
houve só uma leve brisa durante o dia de direção variavel... 
neste momento o ceu esta limpo, e sem vento... 

MIN: 4.5ºC
max: 15.9ºC
actual: 9.0ºC 
vento: ausente
HR: 94%
pess: 1022


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2009 às 00:36)

Os extremos de ontem foram:

MÍN: 2.5ºC
MÁX: 13.1ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Nov 2009 às 01:22)

Por aqui ainda à minutos pingava qualquer coisa, mas no céu vê-se abertas, 10.9ºC.

Temperaturas: 7.2ºC / 15.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Nov 2009 às 10:23)

bom dia 
a noite po aqui foi calma e fria... 
o dia chegou com ceu nublado e com nevoeiro só sobre do rio e nas partes mais baixas... 
neste momento  ceu esta limpo, sem vento e com uma temperatra baixa...

MIN: 7.1ºC
actual: 11.4ºC
HR: 90%
vento: ausente
press: 1021


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2009 às 12:18)

Uma densa neblina e 8,0ºC por agora.


2,7ºC de mínima e nevoeiro esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2009 às 12:37)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o dia nasceu de céu limpo mas com muito nevoeiro nos vales do rio tejo que ainda para lá continua,neste momento céu com muitas nuvens baixas,vento fraco.

Actuais 16.5ºC e 77% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2009 às 14:03)

Muitas nuvens baixas,o sol vai aparecendo por vezes,vento fraco.

Actuais 16.2ºC e 77% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Nov 2009 às 16:53)

Boa Tarde!

Por aqui muitas nuvens e 13.6ºC.


----------



## amarusp (19 Nov 2009 às 19:01)

Boa noite, 
9,4ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2009 às 19:14)

Boas noites!

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 12.2ºC e 86% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.6ºC / 16.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2009 às 19:23)

Céu limpo e 7,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

2,7ºC / 10,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2009 às 19:36)

Boa noite:

Os extremos de hoje da minha estação:

MÍN: 3.9ºC
MÁX: 10.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2009 às 21:58)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.7ºC e 87% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Nov 2009 às 22:10)

Céu pouco nublado e praticamente não há vento.

Actual: 10.5ºC

-----------------

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. 9.4ºC

Máx. 15.0ºC


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2009 às 22:46)

6,5ºC e nevoeiro por aqui.



.


----------



## amarusp (19 Nov 2009 às 22:52)

céu nublado e 8,2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Nov 2009 às 23:19)

boas
dia esteve com o ceu geralmente pouco nublado, tornou-se temporarimente muito nublado urante a tarde... 
houve uma leve brisa de NW durante a tarde... 
neste momento o ceu esta limpo e vento muito fraco...

MAX: 17.4ºC
actual: 10.7ºC
vento: muito fraco de SW
hr: 83%
press: 1021


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2009 às 23:37)

Por aqui algum nevoeiro e a temperatura tem vindo a subir ligeiramente, por agora 7.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Nov 2009 às 23:54)

esta tudo calmo por aqui
a actual continua nos 10.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2009 às 12:24)

Boas tardes!

Pela manhã céu pouco nublado com muita neblina,neste momento céu muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 14.6ºC e 78% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Nov 2009 às 12:34)

Boas tardes. 

_(school)_

Por cá o dia está um pouco enfadonho: céu muito nublado, vento nulo e temperatura agradável para a época.

Agora 10.2ºC e 82%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2009 às 14:01)

Muito nublado com abertas,vento fraco.

Actuais 16.2ºC e 70% HR.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2009 às 18:39)

Boas

Aqui por Bragança esteve um dia bem cinzento, o sol esteve sempre coberto pelas nuvens...

Por volta das 13h horas caiu um pequeno aguaceiro

Neste momento resgisto 10.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2009 às 22:27)

Boas noites!

Céu muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.7ºC e 71% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.3ºC / 16.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2009 às 22:47)

Céu nublado e 9,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

6,2ºC / 11,1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2009 às 10:31)

Bons dias.

Depois dum início de manhã, bastante enfadoso, neste momento chove fraco, vêm-se algumas nuvens a subir o Caramulo, e vindas de Sul, aumenta velozmente a velocidade do vento e ouvem-se trovões inocentes ao longe.

A mínima rondou os 8/8.5ºC, neste momento vou com 11.1ºC!


----------



## jonaslor (21 Nov 2009 às 10:49)

Bons dias....

Céu nublado e 11,3ºC.


Minima - 10.6 °C


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2009 às 10:57)

Boas...

Por cá chove mais moderadamente, com pingas muito grossas, e ouve-se menos os trovões...
Foi algo passageiro.


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2009 às 11:50)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 12,0ºC.

8,4ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2009 às 12:16)

Céu nublado, já não chove e o vento sopra forte de W a SE.

Muita humidade e actual de 12.1ºC!

Edit(12:19:39) Chove forte e feio...


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2009 às 13:37)

Boa tarde...

Céu encoberto aqui em Bragança, já choveu hoje

Por agora 11.2ºC durante a noite a mínima atingiu o valor de 8.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2009 às 13:45)

Boas tardes!

Por cá chove fraco a moderado há algumas horas, com vento moderado a fraco e temperatura agora nos 10.8ºC!


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2009 às 13:51)

Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes!
> 
> Por cá chove fraco a moderado há algumas horas, com vento moderado a fraco e temperatura agora nos 10.8ºC!



Há pouco dizias que chovia "forte e feio" agora dizes que chove "fraco a moderado à várias horas" decide-te Pedro


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2009 às 14:52)

MSantos disse:


> Há pouco dizias que chovia "forte e feio" agora dizes que chove "fraco a moderado à várias horas" decide-te Pedro



Não foi propriamente num espaço de 5min, foi quase de uma hora.

Isso tem um nome e chama-se períodos de chuva, e tenha em conta que nem sempre chove com a mesma intensidade, ok?

Queria dizer, se for muito importante, escrevo que pelo meio houve chuva forte, mas não durou mais de 10min, acho que é despensável, mas ok...


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2009 às 15:08)

10,9ºC e chuva por agora.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2009 às 15:09)

Por aqui chove moderado, com nevoeiro há mistura, mas sem vento.

Tº nos 10.5º!


----------



## Teles (21 Nov 2009 às 15:21)

Parabéns Pedro pela tua excelente audição 

Porque os únicos trovões que se ouvem é junto da Irlanda

Para a próxima olha aqui antes:


http://www.meteorage.fr/euclid/euclid_last_lightnings.gif


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2009 às 15:31)

Boas tardes !

A manhã foi dedicada ás compras .

Por aqui vai para aí há 2 horas,em forma de aguaceiros fracos,só dá para molhar a estrada ,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.9ºC e 85% HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Nov 2009 às 15:34)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui está uma bela tarde de chuva.

O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2009 às 15:39)

Não tem piada. Falsos testemunhos no seguimento são severamente penalizados no fórum pois colocam em causa o trabalho, os registos e a credibilidade de todos nós. Se na próxima hora nem o Euclid nem a rede do IM mostrar qualquer descarga podes contar com uma penalização, e à 3ª será de vez.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2009 às 16:06)

Boas tardes, por cá continua a chuva moderada a forte, agora também acompanhada por algum vento e o nevoeiro ou neblina ainda presente, com uma temperatura actual de 10.2ºC!


----------



## Black_Heart (21 Nov 2009 às 16:18)

Boas amigos e amigas. Por aqui vai chovendo moderadamente. Ouvi dizer que na Serra da Estrela ainda não está a nevar, alguém me consegue confirmar esta informação?


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2009 às 16:33)

Black_Heart disse:


> Boas amigos e amigas. Por aqui vai chovendo moderadamente. Ouvi dizer que na Serra da Estrela ainda não está a nevar, alguém me consegue confirmar esta informação?



Às 15h10 estavam 4ºC na Torre.







A massa de ar frio ainda vem longe.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2009 às 16:33)

Agora passou a moderada a e já contou os primeiros 0.5mm.

Actuais 13.5ºC e 88% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2009 às 16:38)

Por aqui a chuva é também moderada, com vento e o nevoeiro, cada vez mais denso, já reduz a visibilidade a 200m.

----------------------------------------------------

André, onde consegue as imagens(2ª)?


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Nov 2009 às 16:54)

Por aqui já levo *11.0 mm* e ela continua a cair certinha, neste momento chove moderado.

Vento continua fraco, na ordem dos 5 km/h de O.

Temperatura: 13.4C.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2009 às 17:00)

Pedro disse:


> Por aqui a chuva é também moderada, com vento e o nevoeiro, cada vez mais denso, já reduz a visibilidade a 200m.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> André, onde consegue as imagens(2ª)?



O André conseguio aquelas imagens no EUMETSAT.


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2009 às 17:01)

Boa tarde

Aqui em Bragança estamos a ter uma bela tarde de chuva fraca

Neste momento a minha estação marca 10.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2009 às 17:25)

Por aqui continua certinha a chuva,já é praticamente de noite de todo,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.3ºC e 91% HR e 2,0mm.


----------



## rodrigom (21 Nov 2009 às 17:32)

Aqui chove normal desde as 14:30, as vezes tem caido com mais força e com aumento da velocidade do vento.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2009 às 18:11)

Boas...

Por cá parou a chuva há instantes, e para ser sincero, acho que já só a volto a ver para o meio da semana.

vento forte, humidades, céu muito nublado, nevoeiro denso e 10.1ºC!


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2009 às 18:37)

Pedro disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Por cá parou a chuva há instantes, e para ser sincero, acho que já só a volto a ver para o meio da semana.
> 
> vento forte, humidades, céu muito nublado, nevoeiro denso e 10.1ºC!



Vento forte com nevoeiro? Nunca vi


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2009 às 19:15)

Boas noites !

Por aqui ainda vai caindo alguns aguaceiros,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.3ºC e até agora 5.5mm.


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2009 às 19:31)

Está a baixar a temperatura por aqui, mas a chuva também está a parar.

9,2ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje:

8,4ºC / 12,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2009 às 19:49)

Por aqui já deixou de chover,vento aumentar de velocidade,temperatura a descer.

Actuais 12.4ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Nov 2009 às 20:36)

Boa Noite!

Por aqui o céu continua totalmente encoberto, mas actualmente nada de chuva, apenas um nevoeiro ligeiro.

O vento continua igual, fraco na ordem dos 5 km/h de N, ou seja, até ver praticamente nada de vento por aqui.

Temperatura: 11.6ºC (é a Tmín. neste momento).

Precipitação foi generosa...  *15.5 mm*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2009 às 22:55)

Muitas estrelas no céu,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.5ºC e 86% HR.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2009 às 00:43)

Pedro disse:


> André, onde consegue as imagens(2ª)?



Aquela que postei tirei-a da AEMET
Mas a original vem do EUMETSAT


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2009 às 01:09)

Boa noite

Os extremos de ontem foram:

mín: 8.2ºC (segundos antes da meia-noite)
máx: 12.2ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2009 às 10:06)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens e 8,5ºC.

6,4ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2009 às 12:18)

Bom dia

Ao contrario do que é normal hoje a mínima da minha estação aqui em Bragança foi a mais baixa aqui do MeteoPT

Eu tive *5.6ºC* de mínima, enquanto o  *Dan* teve 6.4ºC, o *Z13* teve 6.3ºC e o *Fil* teve 6.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2009 às 12:21)

Bons dias!

Pela manhã céu totalmente limpo com muito nevoeiro nos sítios do costume,vento fraco.
Neste momento vão aparecendo nuvens baixas,na rua sente-se o sol quente,vento fraco.

Actuais 15.2ºC com a pressão a subir bem 1031.0hpa e 64% HR.

Temperaturas de ontem 10.3ºC / 15.2ºC e 6.0mm.

A miníma desta noite foi a mais baixa deste outono 6.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2009 às 12:26)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Ao contrario do que é normal hoje a mínima da minha estação aqui em Bragança foi a mais baixa aqui do MeteoPT
> 
> Eu tive *5.6ºC* de mínima, enquanto o  *Dan* teve 6.4ºC, o *Z13* teve 6.3ºC e o *Fil* teve 6.0ºC





Começa a chuviscar com 10,2ºC.


----------



## GARFEL (22 Nov 2009 às 15:26)

em TOMAR seguimos assim 

22/11/2009  - 15:23
Muito Nublado


 Avisos do IM para o Distrito de Santarém

 Sem Avisos 


17.8 ºC   (+0.7/hr)  Diferença 24 horas: +1.9 ºC 
Aparente: 18 ºC  
 18.0 ºC (14:47)  
6.7 ºC (07:42)  

71 % (-3/hr)  Ponto de Orvalho: 12.5 ºC  100% (00:00)  
68% (14:48)  

4.3 km/h SSO(199º)  
Vento 1 minuto: 0.0 km/h  
Bf: (0) Sem Vento 
 Vento médio 10 minutos:  
0.0 km/h SSO(202º)  
 8.6 km/h (14:30)  
0.0 mm  
Intensidade Actual (0.0 mm/hr) 
 Hora  3 Horas  6 Horas  24 Horas  
0.0 mm  0.0 mm  0.0 mm  9.0 mm  
 Mensal  Anual  
46.0 mm  384.0 mm  

1030 hPa    Variação 1 hora: 0 hpa  
Variação 24 horas: +10 hpa  
 1032 hPa (10:00)  
1027 hPa (00:00)  

a mínima foi de 8.6


----------



## Mjhb (22 Nov 2009 às 15:34)

Boas tardes.

Por cá o dia foi bem fresco, mas a mínima que o IM dá para 4ª é de (3ºC), que maravilha...

Por cá ao fim da tarde o nevoeiro já existente começou a espessar, e em menos de 1h, a visibilidade reduziu-se para os 20m!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pela manhã, esta sol, depois encobriu por volta das 9h, choveu e voltou a abrir.
Neste momento chove fraco, há cerca de 1h e estão 10.2ºC!(´Tá frequinho, associado ao vento que se sente, bem mais que ontem!).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2009 às 15:58)

Boas tardes!

A tarde está a ser de poucas nuvens e muito sol,vento fraco.

Actuais 14.8ºC e 60% HR.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2009 às 17:29)

9,9ºC e chuva fraca por agora.


Margens do rio Sabor esta tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2009 às 18:45)

Belas fotos Dan !

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 12.2ºC e 73% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.6ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Nov 2009 às 18:56)

Por aqui chove fraco faz algum tempo, e pelo radar, vem aí mais da mesma.

Não esperava que chovesse hoje...

Actual de 9.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Nov 2009 às 21:59)

_(study)_

Boas noites!

Por cá despeço-me por hoje com céu parcialmente nublado, que já deixa a temperatura cair aos actuais 9.2ºC, vento fraco, muita humidade, com presença de nevoeiro.

A pressão às 9h, no Campo da Aviação de Viseu era de 1034hPa.

Até amanhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2009 às 22:15)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.7ºC e 84% HR.


----------



## Z13 (22 Nov 2009 às 22:24)

Boa noite!

De volta ao meu posto de observação, depois de mais de uma semana de ausência por terras de Vera Cruz, relato um dia excepcionalmente chato, com extremos de *6,3ºC  /  12,6ºC* e um vento irritante sempre a rolar....


Parece que o próximo fim de semana promete!


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2009 às 10:39)

Bom dia

Céu copm algumas nuvens e 11,0ºC.


8,2ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2009 às 11:49)

Bom dia pessoal

Algumas nuvens aqui por Bragança, tive uma mínima de 7.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (23 Nov 2009 às 12:12)

Boas.

Por Viseu,segundo Ogiemt, a mínima foi já de 7.4ºC, e a pressão média é de 1034hPa!!!!!  ; sendo de 2ºC a previsão da mínima para Viseo no dia de amanhã.

Hoje tocou a alvorada, com nevoeiro, que rápido se dissipou, neste moemnto céu pouco nublado, 100%HR e temperatura aos 8.6ºC!


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2009 às 12:44)

Pedro disse:


> céu pouco nublado, 100%HR e temperatura aos 8.6ºC!



Um pouco fresco por aí não?

12,0ºC e o céu completamente nublado por aqui.


----------



## Serrano (23 Nov 2009 às 14:14)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Registou-se uma temperatura mínima de 5.5 graus, um valor mais próximo da média habitual para um mês de Novembro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2009 às 14:23)

Boas tardes !

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 15.6ºC e 54% HR.


----------



## Z13 (23 Nov 2009 às 15:16)

Nublado mas seco e agradável

*11,5ºC*






*Mínima de 7,7ºC* esta manhã




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (23 Nov 2009 às 17:24)

Boas tardes...

Por Repeses, em Viseu, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, com algumas abertas, muita humidade, que pelas 15h, na estação do IM era de 70%, vento fraco a nulo, pressão atmosférica, muito provavelemnte bastante alta e a temperatura aos 11.0ºC.

Até logo!!!


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2009 às 18:40)

Boa noite

Aqui em Bragança a temperatura vai baixando, neste momento registo 9.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (23 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

Boas noites...

Por Vila Chã de Sá, em Viseu, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, humidade claramente aos 100%HR, nevoeiro já bastante denso, e a temperatura já cai para os 8.1ºC!

Estou à espera de uma mínim abaixo dos 4ºC, mas 2ºC, não sei se.


----------



## amarusp (23 Nov 2009 às 19:51)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e 7,4ºC


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2009 às 20:33)

Boa noite...

Aqui por Bragança a noite promete arrefecer bem estou com 7.5ºC a mínima do dia


----------



## a.pestana (23 Nov 2009 às 21:24)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite...
> 
> Aqui por Bragança a noite promete arrefecer bem estou com 7.5ºC a mínima do dia



Aqui pela lixa ta fresco....mas nao tanto com ai.
Sr. Miguel até breve.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Nov 2009 às 22:33)

boa noite
por estes lados o dia hegou com nevoeiro muito cerrado, que durou até por volta das 10h, deixando o ceu pouco nublado durate praticamente todo o dia... 
nao houve vento durante o dia, e o sol estava muito quente...

neste momento o ceu esta limpo e esta a formar-se nevoeiro sobre a barragem... 

min: 9.5ºC
max: 17.4ºC
actual: 9.4ºC 
HR: 93%
vento: ausente
press: 1031 - e a subir...  esta muito alta


----------



## Z13 (23 Nov 2009 às 22:37)

Por aqui a noite vai parecendo fresca....

A mínima do dia só será alcançada à meia-noite pois a temperatura tem vindo a baixar gradualmente... neste momento *5,4ºC*.


A máxima ficou nos 12,1ºC

*HR: 98%* 





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Fil (23 Nov 2009 às 22:51)

Boas, neste momento céu limpo e temperatura de 5,9ºC que é também a mínima do dia. A máxima foi de 11,1ºC. Na cidade já se vê alguma neblina que provavelmente irá passar a nevoeiro nas próximas horas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2009 às 22:56)

Boas noites!

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 10.2ºC e 75% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.6ºC / 16.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2009 às 00:08)

5,3ºC e nevoeiro.


Extremos do dia 23:


5,0ºC / 12,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2009 às 07:09)

Carrazêda de Ansiães já _nada em mar negativo_ !






Na actualização das 6h, Covilhã e Miranda do Douro empatadas com 0,2ºC.

Em Carrazêda de Ansiães, a temperatura subiu para os 0,3ºC.

Nas Penhas Douradas, 5,9ºC com vento, em geral fraco, de Sul.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Nov 2009 às 08:18)

Bons dias...

Por cá a noite não foi muito fresca, a mínima,a segundo o Ogimet situou-se pelos  +/- 5ºC.

O tempo está muito agradável, com céu limpo, vento fraco, temperatura agradável, não muito fria e bancos de nevoeiro aqui a uns 300m.
A pressão às 6h da manhã, segundo o Wunderground, seguia nos 1028hPa, a descer.

Sigo com uma temperatura actual de 9.3ºC!


----------



## GARFEL (24 Nov 2009 às 09:05)

bom dia
existem muito bancos de nevoeiro aqui há volta de Tomar cidade templária.
A minima foi de 1,6 registados na estação de valdonas do nosso amigo Luis Salvador :
meteotomar.info

agora cá vamos assim
 24/11/2009  - 09:04

 Avisos do IM para o Distrito de Santarém

 Sem Avisos 


4.5 ºC   (+2.5/hr)  Diferença 24 horas: -3.8 ºC 
Aparente: 5 ºC  
 5.1 ºC (00:02)  
1.6 ºC (05:14)  

100 % (0/hr)  Ponto de Orvalho: 4.5 ºC  100% (00:00)  
100% (00:00)  

0.0 km/h NNE(30º)  
Vento 1 minuto: 0.0 km/h  
Bf: (0) Sem Vento 
 Vento médio 10 minutos:  
0.0 km/h NNE(22º)  
 5.0 km/h (02:39)  
0.0 mm  
Intensidade Actual (0.0 mm/hr) 
 Hora  3 Horas  6 Horas  24 Horas  
0.0 mm  0.0 mm  0.0 mm  0.0 mm  
 Mensal  Anual  
47.0 mm  385.0 mm  

1025 hPa    Variação 1 hora: 0 hpa  
Variação 24 horas: -7 hpa  
 1028 hPa (00:00)  
1024 hPa (05:46)


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia

4,2ºC e nevoeiro por agora.


2,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## GARFEL (24 Nov 2009 às 09:27)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> 4,2ºC e nevoeiro por agora.
> 
> ...



Tomar mais cidade mais fria que Bragança
e esta hem..............


----------



## vitamos (24 Nov 2009 às 09:31)

GARFEL disse:


> Tomar mais cidade mais fria que Bragança
> e esta hem..............



Pode acontecer... Bragança ainda se encontra num ponto relativamente alto. Em dias de inversão térmica o ar frio acumula-se em locais de menor altitude. Tomar é um sítio (entre outros) privilegiado para a observação destes fenómenos.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Nov 2009 às 09:33)

Boas...

Por cá o céu apresenta-se limpo, a temperatura sobe gradualmente, ao contrário do que acontece com grande parte das localidades do Norte, que, como Bragança e Vila Real caíram mais de 2ºC na última hora, enquanto que aqui o mesmo aconteceu, a subir.Os bancos de nevoeiro quase já dissipados.

Humidade relativamente alta, a pressão a caír bem , assim como algumas nuvens a virem já prematuramente de Oeste, anunciam a chuva que há-de vir pela madrugada do dia de amanhã, e que se manterá a semana quase toda, e que se agravará no fim-de-semana.

Actual temperatura de 11.2ºC!


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Nov 2009 às 10:33)

bom dia
o dia aqacordou com ceu limpo, e um nevoeiro gelado sobre o rio e os vales mais baixos, houve tambem geada ... 
a noite foi fria e calma... 

MIN: 2.1.C
actual: 9.0ºC
HR: 54%
vento: fraco de NE
press: 1027


----------



## Z13 (24 Nov 2009 às 11:20)

Por aqui o nevoeiro parece querer levantar um pouco... 

*6,8ºC* neste momento




A mínima ficou nos *2,9ºC* ás 6h16





z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2009 às 12:36)

Bons dias !

Depois de uma madrugada fria e muito nevoeiro nos vales do rio tejo,por aqui reina o sol ,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.6ºC e 64% HR.

A miníma chegou aos 6.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2009 às 12:52)

Trás-os-Montes, terra de contrastes.
E às 11h tínhamos um grande contraste até relativamente perto.

Mogadouro seguia com a temperatura mais alta do continente: 18,6ºC. (Humidade relativa: 100%)
A nordeste Miranda do Douro, com a temperatura mais fria do país: 3,9ºC (Humidade relativa: 39%)


----------



## Veterano (24 Nov 2009 às 12:55)

AnDré disse:


> Trás-os-Montes, terra de contrastes.
> E às 11h tínhamos um grande contraste até relativamente perto.
> 
> Mogadouro seguia com a temperatura mais alta do continente: 18,6ºC. (Humidade relativa: 100%)
> A nordeste Miranda do Douro, com a temperatura mais fria do país: 3,9ºC (Humidade relativa: 39%)



  Custa a acreditar em tamanha discrepância, deve ter a ver com o nevoeiro existente nos outros locais.


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2009 às 12:59)

Veterano disse:


> Custa a acreditar em tamanha discrepância, deve ter a ver com o nevoeiro existente nos outros locais.



Exacto!

Parte da região ainda está a esta hora envolvida em nevoeiro.
A outra parte, mais alta, está com sol e no caso de Mogadouro, com a humidade relativa até bastante baixa - a mais baixa registada no país àquela hora.


----------



## Veterano (24 Nov 2009 às 13:05)

AnDré disse:


> Exacto!
> 
> Parte da região ainda está a esta hora envolvida em nevoeiro.
> A outra parte, mais alta, está com sol e no caso de Mogadouro, com a humidade relativa até bastante baixa - a mais baixa registada no país àquela hora.



  Interessante imagem, André, e no oceano já se vislumbram umas formações de nuvens com bom aspecto, a caminho aparentemente da PI!


----------



## Don Corleone (24 Nov 2009 às 13:08)

vao ao site do meteo à temperatura actual, 22ºc no mogadouro e apenas 5 em miranda do douro?
15 no caramulo, 14 em nelas e 13 em viseu e apenas 6 em moimenta da beira.


que se passa?


----------



## jonaslor (24 Nov 2009 às 13:10)

boa tarde
Aqui por Loriga, céu limpo.
Temp 13.º C


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2009 às 13:18)

Aqui em Bragança tivemos uma manhã de nevoeiro, a minha mínima desceu até aos 3.6ºC. 
Neste momento a minha estação marca 8.9ºC, o nevoeiro já dissipou e o céu apresenta algumas (poucas) nuvens.

Contrastes interessantes em terras Transmontanas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2009 às 13:54)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 14.9ºC e a pressão a descer 1024.0hpa


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2009 às 13:54)

Veterano disse:


> Custa a acreditar em tamanha discrepância, deve ter a ver com o nevoeiro existente nos outros locais.



De facto uma discrepância enorme, provavelmente há algo de errado com a estação de Mogadouro uma vez que segundo o IM já vai nos 22 graus às 12 horas, enquanto as terras à volta nem aos 10 chegam...

Certo que o nevoeiro persistente não deixa a temperatura subir...mas 22 graus para aquela localização e mesmo com a humidade de 33 % ( o ar mais seco facilita o aquecimento) parece-me exagerado...nem no Algarve está tão "quente"...


----------



## rozzo (24 Nov 2009 às 14:02)

Também me parece estranho realmente.. Parece quase impossível 
Pode ser um problema na estação..

Bom, mas estando ainda a debitar dados no site, e fazendo o pressuposto (que pode ser errado!!) que os dados estão bem.. Só me ocorre uma coisa, vendo a escalada da temperatura, queda da humidade, e direcção do vento (NE).. Se estiver nevoeiro numa zona a NE de Mogadouro, havendo alguma elevação importante pelo meio, esse nevoeiro ao ser levado em direcção a essa elevação poderia deixar aí toda a humidade quase (precipitando qualquer coisa até), e depois descer para Mogadouro ar muito mais seco, que assim aquece imenso, um verdadeiro efeito Fohen à séria.. É a única hipótese se os dados tiverem bem..

Mas eu não conheço a orografia da região.. Se será o caso..


Mas é realmente uma discrepância enorme...


----------



## Serrano (24 Nov 2009 às 14:02)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima cifrou-se em 4.5 graus no meu ponto de observação, porque às 09:30h o termómetro do carro chegou a marcar 3.5 graus junto ao acesso Covilhã Norte à A23 e ainda persistia o nevoeiro nessa área.


----------



## GARFEL (24 Nov 2009 às 14:46)

vitamos disse:


> Pode acontecer... Bragança ainda se encontra num ponto relativamente alto. Em dias de inversão térmica o ar frio acumula-se em locais de menor altitude. Tomar é um sítio (entre outros) privilegiado para a observação destes fenómenos.



pois
realmente pode acontecer
eu só postei porque não é comum
e a estação deve estar prá i a 70/80m altitude 
apenas


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2009 às 16:11)

rozzo disse:


> Também me parece estranho realmente.. Parece quase impossível
> Pode ser um problema na estação..
> 
> Bom, mas estando ainda a debitar dados no site, e fazendo o pressuposto (que pode ser errado!!) que os dados estão bem.. Só me ocorre uma coisa, vendo a escalada da temperatura, queda da humidade, e direcção do vento (NE).. Se estiver nevoeiro numa zona a NE de Mogadouro, havendo alguma elevação importante pelo meio, esse nevoeiro ao ser levado em direcção a essa elevação poderia deixar aí toda a humidade quase (precipitando qualquer coisa até), e depois descer para Mogadouro ar muito mais seco, que assim aquece imenso, um verdadeiro efeito Fohen à séria.. É a única hipótese se os dados tiverem bem..
> ...



Em dias de vento, essa estação é sempre aquela que em Trás-os-Montes apresenta os valores médios de velociadade de vento mais elevados.
Facilmente ultrapassa dos 60km/h de velocidade média de vento.
Por isso, suponho que a estação deve estar situada num lugar elevado.


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2009 às 16:39)

Mogadouro tem vindo a apresentar valores muito elevados nos últimos dias, não sei se não haverá algo errado.













A máxima aqui hoje foi de apenas 10,4ºC e o sol apareceu ainda durante a manhã.


----------



## rozzo (24 Nov 2009 às 17:02)

AnDré disse:


> Em dias de vento, essa estação é sempre aquela que em Trás-os-Montes apresenta os valores médios de velociadade de vento mais elevados.
> Facilmente ultrapassa dos 60km/h de velocidade média de vento.
> Por isso, suponho que a estação deve estar situada num lugar elevado.



Assim sendo menos sentido ainda fazem os valores..

Cheira-me mesmo a problema da estação..
Até parece que em dias de sol não estará bem protegido da radiação o sensor.. Esquisito mesmo!


----------



## NorthWind (24 Nov 2009 às 18:45)

Olá  a todos! 

Neste dia de nevoeiro e  em vários locais do Norte as previsões apontam para queda de neve nas terras altas, mais para o final da semana. 

Alguém pode confirmar? Será que vamos ter os primeiros flocos ?

Abraço!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2009 às 18:51)

Boas noites!

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 11.0ºC e 68% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.9ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## amarusp (24 Nov 2009 às 19:04)

Boa noite, 
Céu limpo e 10,7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2009 às 19:12)

Boa noite 

Hoje está a arrefecer mais cedo do que ontem aqui em Bragança, neste momento a temperatura já vai em 6.2ºC


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2009 às 19:19)

NorthWind disse:


> Olá  a todos!
> 
> Neste dia de nevoeiro e  em vários locais do Norte as previsões apontam para queda de neve nas terras altas, mais para o final da semana.
> 
> ...




Se cairem os primeiros flocos de neve deste Outono/Inverno, os membros do interior cá estaram para fazer inveja aos do litoral

Os extremos da minha estação aqui de Bragança: *3.6º/10.2ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (24 Nov 2009 às 19:47)

NorthWind disse:


> Olá  a todos!
> 
> Neste dia de nevoeiro e  em vários locais do Norte as previsões apontam para queda de neve nas terras altas, mais para o final da semana.
> 
> ...



Ainda é um pouco cedo mas na madrugada do dia 30 podem aparecer os primeiros flocos no interior Norte a cotas médias, isto se a precipitação não nos atraiçoar, como de costume...

A acontecer parece que não irá passar de um episódio curto, efémero, pois falta frio em altitude. De acordo com a última saída GFS(12Z) no dia 30 a temperatura a 500hPa passará  dos -28ºC no inicio do dia para os -13ºC durante a tarde. 

E como aqui já foi dito no ano passado nesta altura havia muito frio instalado na zona de Bragança, o que permitiu que a neve caísse logo com a passagem frente. Neste caso, a acontecer alguma coisa será sempre no pós frontal.




MSantos disse:


> Se caírem os primeiros flocos de neve deste Outono/Inverno, os membros do interior cá estaram para fazer inveja aos do litoral
> 
> Os extremos da minha estação aqui de Bragança: *3.6º/10.2ºC*




Já era altura de as temperaturas baixarem mais


----------



## Mjhb (24 Nov 2009 às 20:26)

Boas noites.

Por cá  o dia foi bastante quente com céu limpo, névoa e alguma humidade.

Actual temperatura de 7.6ºC!


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2009 às 20:41)

Céu limpo e 5,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

2,0ºC / 10,4ºC


----------



## GARFEL (24 Nov 2009 às 21:57)

TOMAR

5.6º graus
isto promete


----------



## Z13 (24 Nov 2009 às 22:10)

Por aqui a mínima da madrugada 2,9ºC já lá vai....  pois neste momento já registo *2,6ºC*.

A máxima do dia ficou em 12,3ºC





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2009 às 22:35)

Por aqui tudo calmo,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 9.7ºC e 77% HR.


----------



## GARFEL (24 Nov 2009 às 22:46)

olha......
a temperatura subiu para uns AGRADÁVEIS   6.7º
sendo assim já não sei se vamos para o  1.6º desta ultima noite


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2009 às 22:52)

Céu limpo e brisa cortante! 

Temp: 2.7ºC
HR: 97%
Pres: 1020mb

Mais uma geada a caminho!


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Nov 2009 às 23:03)

por aqui o dia esteve com o ceu limpo durante todo o dia... 
houve uma brisa de NE durante a tarde...
neste momento o ceu esta limpo, e esta a começar a aparecer a nevoa do custume vindo da barragem trazida por uma leve brisa de NE....  

max: 13.5ºC
actual: 7.5ºC
hr: 99% 
press: 1023


----------



## amarusp (24 Nov 2009 às 23:05)

9,9ºC e céu com algumas nuvens baixas.
Até amanha


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2009 às 23:18)

Denso nevoeiro e 3,6ºC.


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2009 às 23:31)

Boas, aqui tenho 3,3ºC e nevoeiro bastante denso. A mínima foi de 3,0ºC e a máxima de 9,1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2009 às 23:48)

Como já foi dito pelos meus colegas de Bragança, por aqui está nevoeiro

A minha estação marca uma temperatura um pouco mais elevada de 4.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Nov 2009 às 00:36)

esta tudo calmo por estes lados sigo com 6.9ºC


----------



## amarusp (25 Nov 2009 às 07:15)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado e 8,6ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2009 às 10:01)

Belo dia de nevoeiro por aqui! Estão *+4,6ºC* neste momento, e se o sinal algébrico do valor da temperatura fosse outro... teríamos umas belas imagens do sincelo!

A mínima esta madrugada foi de *+3,1ºC*
.




z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2009 às 11:15)

rozzo disse:


> Assim sendo menos sentido ainda fazem os valores..
> 
> Cheira-me mesmo a problema da estação..
> Até parece que em dias de sol não estará bem protegido da radiação o sensor.. Esquisito mesmo!



Parece exactamente isso.

Repare-se que ontem, a temperatura às 16h ainda estava nos 20ºC e depois às 17h (já com baixa radiação solar), a temperatura caiu para os 7ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2009 às 13:53)

Chuva e 6,4ºC.

2,6ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Nov 2009 às 16:47)

Boas tardes...

Por Viseu o cenário é de _chuva fraca_, que se tem vindo a tornar _moderada,_ vento fraco a moderado,mais a escapar para o _forte_ e temperatura _frescota.._.

Actualmente chove fraco, está nevoeiro denso, e _9.4ºC_ de temperatura actual.


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2009 às 17:15)

Pedro disse:


> (...) vento fraco a moderado,mais a escapar para o _forte_ e temperatura _frescota.._.






Ó Pedro, desculpa!!! Mas afinal como é que está o vento por aí???


----------



## Mjhb (25 Nov 2009 às 17:20)

Z13 disse:


> Ó Pedro, desculpa!!! Mas afinal como é que está o vento por aí???



Desculpem lá a confusão...

O que queria dizer era que o vento tem estado fraco a moderado, mas agora tem vindo a mudar para forte, ok?
Palavras erradas,  as escolhidas por mim;desculpem a confusão!!!


----------



## Lousano (25 Nov 2009 às 17:21)

Nos média ouve-se falar em desinformação...


----------



## Mjhb (25 Nov 2009 às 17:23)

Lousano disse:


> Nos média ouve-se falar em desinformação...


----------



## Lisboa001 (25 Nov 2009 às 17:39)

Boa tarde!!! Eu sou novo aqui neste forum por isso isto aqui são todos meteorologos???


----------



## Mjhb (25 Nov 2009 às 17:44)

Lisboa001 disse:


> Boa tarde!!! Eu sou novo aqui neste forum por isso isto aqui são todos meteorologos???



Se com meteorologos queres dizer meteorologistas, claro que não, e uma parte da sociedade MeteoPt, onde me incluo é ainda leiga na matéria.

Bem-vindo.Existe um tópico para apresentações...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2009 às 19:11)

Boas noites!

Céu muito nublado com chuva fraca desde as 17h30m e assim continua ,vento fraco.

Actuais 12.2ºC e 90% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.8ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## amarusp (25 Nov 2009 às 19:20)

Chuva moderada, vento fraco e 10,3ºC de temperatura.
5 mm de precipitaçao acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2009 às 22:17)

Por aqui a chuva passou de fraca a moderada até ao momento 2.5mm.

Actuais 11.8ºC e 92% HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Nov 2009 às 22:22)

bem malta
por aqui o dia chegou com ceu encoberto, e assim se manteve durante todo o dia... nao sei a k horas começou a chover,

onde trabalho nao vejo a luz do dia, o que me vale sao os monitores das cameras de vigilancia do exterior que estao no corredor, de ves em quando la vou eu ver o que se passa... 

as 18.30h foi espreitar e estava a chover com intensidade. 
houve algum vento durante a tarde de S 
neste momento esta a chuver fraco, pontualmente moderado sem vento...

MIN: 5.1ºC
MAX: 13.2ºC
actual: 11.7ºC
HR: 100% 
vento: ausente

bem vindo lisboa001


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2009 às 22:24)

z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2009 às 23:10)

Por aqui continua a ,mais fraca.

Actuais 11.7ºC e 3.5mm.


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2009 às 23:31)

Chuvisco e 7,7ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

2,6ºC / 8,5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Nov 2009 às 23:48)

continua a chuva fraca, sem vento e com alguma nevoa á mistura...
actual: 11.7ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Nov 2009 às 23:53)

Por aqui chove fraco, com a temperatura estável nos 11.8 C, vento fraco (4.3 km/h de E/SE).

Temperaturas: 6.5 C / 12.5 C.

Prec. 5.5 mm


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2009 às 02:23)

Temperatura actual de 6,8ºC e céu nublado. A precipitação total foi de apenas 3,0 mm. A mínima foi de 2,8ºC e a máxima de 8,1ºC. Na estação do IM a máxima ainda chegou aos 10,0ºC.


----------



## amarusp (26 Nov 2009 às 07:40)

Chuva fraca e nevoeiro neste momento


----------



## Z13 (26 Nov 2009 às 10:15)

Bom dia!

Sol e* 6ºC*

Chegou o ar frio e a mínima caiu para *1.8ºC* ao fim da madrugada.


z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2009 às 12:18)

Poucas nuvens e 9,2ºC por agora.


Manhã com algum gelo e 3,5ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2009 às 12:39)

Boas tardes!

Céu muito nublado,não chove,vento fraco,chuva fraca durante a noite o penico contou 2.0mm .

Actuais 12.4ºC e 92% HR.


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2009 às 13:44)

Boas, neste momento 8,6ºC e vento fraco a moderado de WNW. A mínima esta manhã foi de 2,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2009 às 14:08)

Céu muito nublado com as nuvens a marchar muito lento ,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.6ºC e 88% HR.


----------



## NorthWind (26 Nov 2009 às 19:04)

Estou a ver que o frio já se instalou no Interior...


Estas informações paracem-me interessantes, não? 




" Previsão para Domingo, 29 de Novembro de 2009
_
Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
Queda de neve nas terras altas acima de 1000 metros.
Possibilidade de trovoadas.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste, com rajadas da
ordem de 70 km/h no litoral, rodando para noroeste e diminuindo
de intensidade a partir da tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento será de sudoeste forte a muito forte
(40 a 60 km/h) com rajadas da ordem de 100 km/h, rodando para
oeste e diminuindo de intensidade para o final do dia.
Pequena descida da temperatura."_

METEOROLOGISTAS: JOSÉ EDUARDO DUARTE / ILDA SIMÕES

Actualizado a 26 de Novembro de 2009 às 6:16 UTC








Fica lançado o tema e abraço para todos!


----------



## NorthWind (26 Nov 2009 às 19:06)

Será que é desta que aparece a imagem? Sorry...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2009 às 19:09)

Boas noites!

A tarde por aqui foi de começar a limpar o céu gradualmente.
Já se vai notando a temperatura a descer.

Actuais 9.2ºC e 78% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje máx 13.8ºC,a miníma temos que esperar .


----------



## amarusp (26 Nov 2009 às 19:21)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 6,8ºC de temperatura e 4,3 mm de precipitação acumulas


----------



## Mjhb (26 Nov 2009 às 19:32)

Boas noites...

Por Viseu a máxima foi de simplesmente _*10.7ºC*_ e a mínima foi de uns *6.8ºC*.

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se maioritariamente nublado, com nevoeiro e temperatura actual aos *6.9ºC*.
Se calhar, a mínima ainda desce na noite de hoje...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Nov 2009 às 20:41)

Boas noites...

Por cá não chove, céu agora completamente fechado por cumulus e stratocumulus, assim como stratus e nevoeiros nos vales, e a temperatura caiu ligeiramente, para os 6.7ºC!

Até mais logo.


----------



## Marcos (26 Nov 2009 às 20:47)

Ola sou de Celorico da Beira sou novo neste forum e um apaixonado por fenómenos climáticos e acompanho diarimante os mapas....que acham do fim semana que se aproxima....
Aqui em Celorico da beira a 550 metros altitude estão agora 6 Graus...acham que pode nevar por aqui por estes dias???


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2009 às 21:08)

Marcos disse:


> Ola sou de Celorico da Beira sou novo neste forum e um apaixonado por fenómenos climáticos e acompanho diarimante os mapas....que acham do fim semana que se aproxima....
> Aqui em Celorico da beira a 550 metros altitude estão agora 6 Graus...acham que pode nevar por aqui por estes dias???



Bem-vindo ao fórum Marcos 

Neste evento podemos contar com neve quase garantida acima de 1000m. Para cotas inferiores será sempre mais difícil fazer previsões, mas pode acontecer.


----------



## amarusp (26 Nov 2009 às 21:33)

O céu esteve praticamente limpo, agora chove! Temperatura:6,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2009 às 21:43)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 8.2ºC e 78% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Nov 2009 às 21:52)

Esteve a chover relativamente moderado até há bem pouco tempo, com subida ligeira da temperatura, agora nos _*6.8ºC*_, muita humidade no ar e céu parcialmente nublado.

Até amanhã!!!


----------



## amarusp (26 Nov 2009 às 22:29)

Foi um pequeno aguaceiro, agora a lua é uma realidade visual!


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2009 às 22:30)

Céu nublado e 6,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

3,5ºC / 10,0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Nov 2009 às 22:46)

boa noite malta 

a noite por estas bandas foi de agaceiros fracos, nos intrevalos dos aguaceiros instalava-se o nevoeiro... nao houve vento durante a noite

dia chegou sem nevoeiro porque caía uma chuvinha muidinha
alem deste aguaceiro de manha nao choveu mais durante todo o dia... 
houve uma brisa de direção variavel durante a tarde... 

neste momnto o ceu esta muito nublado, nao chove e o vento é muito fraco

MIN: 9.1ºC
max: 15.6ºC
actual: 7.8ºC
HR: 97%
vento: muito fraco de S
press: 1023


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2009 às 22:55)

Por aqui vão chegando algumas nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 7.9ºC e 81% HR.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2009 às 23:21)

Boa noite

Aqui por Bragança a minha estação regista 7.3ºC


----------



## amarusp (27 Nov 2009 às 07:29)

Bom dia, 
Céu nublado, 7,0ºC e 2,5 mm de precipitação acumulada. Neste momento não chove.


----------



## Z13 (27 Nov 2009 às 11:43)

Mínima de *6,2ºC* esta manhã.

Temp. actual *9,5ºC*

À pouco,já se notava que a Sanábria tinha alguma neve a partir de uns 1600/1700 mts







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Nov 2009 às 11:50)

Olá Z13

É um enorme privilégio ter uma vista dessas!  
Confirma-se, vi neve pelo Sat nessa zona e não só.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2009 às 11:57)

Z13 disse:


> Mínima de *6,2ºC* esta manhã.
> 
> Temp. actual *9,5ºC*
> 
> ...



E provavelmente nos próximos dias vai ficar toda branquinha...

os panoramas que se conseguem ter em Trás -os- Montes são sempre muito vastos, por exemplo  do alto da Serra Castanheira (900 m) ( perto Mogadouro) em dias limpos consegue-se ver a Serra de Grédos em Espanha, já vi o seu imponente macíço coberto de neve em Maio deste ano...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2009 às 14:14)

Boas tardes!

Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas,vento moderado.

Actuais 14.2ºC e 67% HR.


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2009 às 17:24)

Céu nublado e 8,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

6,0ºC / 10,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2009 às 19:11)

Boas noites!

Por aqui o céu já limpou,vento fraco.

Actuais 8.8ºC e 83% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.7ºC / 14.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (27 Nov 2009 às 19:19)

Vão-se dissipando as nuvens na Covilhã, que hoje não deixaram precipitação. O termómetro marca 6.5 graus, tendo-se registado uma máxima de 12.4 graus. Até ao momento, tenho 6 graus de mínima, mas por este andar poderá ser batida antes das 24 horas.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Nov 2009 às 21:23)

Boas noites.

Pela zona rural Sul de Viseu, o céu encobre gradualmente, o nevoeiro já habitual vai-se formando a principio só nos vales, e a temperatura aos 6.1ºC! 

Ao longo do dia: pela manhã esteve nevoeiro com visibilidade a menos de 20metros, ou seja, quase nada; chuva fraca ao longo  da tarde; períodos de muita nebulosidade em especial já para o fim da tarde.


----------



## Z13 (27 Nov 2009 às 22:13)

Boa noite!

Extremos do dia:

Tmín: *+6,2ºC* 

Tmáx: *+11,8ºC*



Tactual: *+7,1ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2009 às 22:35)

Já em ares transmontanos, em Bragança, sigo com 8ºC.

Céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco a moderado.

Uma nota em relação ao ano passado, quando cá estive na mesma altura...
Nota-se bem que o Outono tem sido brando, ainda muita folhagem nas árvores, que em 2008 já estavam bem mais despidas.


----------



## Fil (27 Nov 2009 às 23:04)

Por aqui tenho 6,7ºC e céu bastante nublado com vento fraco de SW. Máxima de 9,2ºC e mínima de 6,4ºC. Precipitação de 0,2 mm durante a passada madrugada.



mr. phillip disse:


> Já em ares transmontanos, em Bragança, sigo com 8ºC.
> 
> Céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco a moderado.
> 
> ...



Em que zona te encontras? Tens razão em relação ao Outono, este ano está muito atrasado.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Nov 2009 às 23:22)

Por aqui o nevoeiro parece querer levantar depois de ter estado cerrado . A temperatura está nuns fresco 7.5 C.

Prec. 0.7 mm (registados num aguaceiro durante a tarde)

Máxima de 12.4 C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2009 às 23:24)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 8.2ºC e 88% HR.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2009 às 00:08)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui tenho 6,7ºC e céu bastante nublado com vento fraco de SW. Máxima de 9,2ºC e mínima de 6,4ºC. Precipitação de 0,2 mm durante a passada madrugada.
> 
> 
> 
> Em que zona te encontras? Tens razão em relação ao Outono, este ano está muito atrasado.



Estou no centro, perto dos Correios. Depois sigo para a pousada da Juventude...
8.2ºC.


----------



## Marcos (28 Nov 2009 às 09:11)

Olá amigos...Aqui em Celorico da Beira(550 metros) segue com 5º Graus e está um nevoeiro denso....vamos lá ver a partir domingo 15.00 como se vai comportar esta frente, no entanto prevejo que neve a sério a partir 1000/1200 metros sendo provavel que neve em quotas mais baixas 800/900 metros mas muito temporariamente e sem grande acumulação, teremos que esperar novas actualizações, no entanto em quotas de 1200 metros para cima já se prevê alguma acumulação interessante, quanto a mim vou até á guarda no domingo a 18 kms daqui...


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia!
Por Bragança, céu muito carregado com alguns chuviscos, frio é que não abunda.
8ºC, após mínima de 7.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia 

Céu nublado e 7,2ºC por aqui.

6,9ºC de mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2009 às 09:49)

Bons dias...

Por Viseu, estão 6.2ºC, muita humidade, nevoeiro relativamente denso,  ainda que o sol consiga espreitar e já choveu fraco.

Via há pouco a previsão do IM, se puderem, dêem uma olhada de preferência à descritiva, como é obvio, mas as temperatura estão de orelha...


----------



## Veterano (28 Nov 2009 às 10:31)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Por Bragança, céu muito carregado com alguns chuviscos, frio é que não abunda.
> 8ºC, após mínima de 7.5ºC.



  Devem estar a levar, como aqui no litoral, com vento de sudoeste. Quando rodar para W/NOW, as coisas vão aquecer (arrefecer).


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2009 às 10:34)

Marcos disse:


> Olá amigos...Aqui em Celorico da Beira(550 metros) segue com 5º Graus e está um nevoeiro denso....vamos lá ver a partir domingo 15.00 como se vai comportar esta frente, no entanto prevejo que neve a sério a partir 1000/1200 metros sendo provavel que neve em *quotas* mais baixas 800/900 metros mas muito temporariamente e sem grande acumulação, teremos que esperar novas actualizações, no entanto em quotas de 1200 metros para cima já se prevê alguma acumulação interessante, quanto a mim vou até á guarda no domingo a 18 kms daqui...



Não quotas, mas sim cotas!

-------------------------------------

Por Viseu o céu encobre cada vez mais, nevoeiro dissipado quase na totalidade, muita humidade e temperatura actual aos 6.1ºC!


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2009 às 10:51)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e *8,3ºC*


Mínima de *6,8ºC*


Estou a ver o caso difícil para neve por estes lados....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2009 às 11:31)

Bons dias !

Hoje por aqui já posso dizer que é um dia há inverno .

Temperaturas baixas,nevoeiro denso,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 8.0ºC e 91% HR.

A miníma chegou aos 4.8ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2009 às 12:24)

Actualmente o céu apresenta-se muito carregado, com abertas a Norte.

Chuva ainda não cá chegou em condições,  mas há-de chegar , nem que seja só para o Domingo.

Actual temperatura aos 6.2ºC!


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2009 às 13:15)

Boas tardes...

Por Viseu ainda não chove, mas pelo radar, já lá vem.

Temperatura aos 7.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2009 às 14:10)

A temperatura ja esteve nos 9,9ºC mas desceu devido a um consistente aguaceiro que ja deixou o primeiro milimetro do dia!

Neste momento *8,8ºC* e *1012hPa* a descer


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Nov 2009 às 15:43)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui está bem fresco com 9.8ºC, o céu está encoberto, mas até ver nada de chuva.

Vento sopra fraco de SSW.

Mínima de *5.7ºC*.


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2009 às 16:33)

Boa tarde.

Por agora, 7.5ºC e chuviscos


----------



## Serrano (28 Nov 2009 às 16:53)

Aguaceiros cada vez mais frequentes nos arredores da Covilhã, registando-se uma temperatura de 8 graus. A mínima da noite passada ficou-se pelos 4 graus.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2009 às 17:30)

Boas noites...

Por cá o céu está muito nublado, nevoeiro já presente, _*chuva fraca a moderada*_, por vezes _*forte*_ e temperatura caída para os_ 7.3ºC_!

------------------------------


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2009 às 17:44)

Boas, por aqui chuva fraca, céu nublado com algumas abertas e uma temperatura de 7,7ºC com vento fraco a moderado de SSW. Precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 2,5 mm. Mínima de 6,2ºC e máxima de 9,5ºC.



Pedro disse:


> Boas noites...
> 
> Por cá o céu está muito nublado, nevoeiro já presente, _*chuva fraca a moderada*_, por vezes _*forte*_ e temperatura caída para os_ 6.3ºC_!



A estação do IM de Viseu, a quase 700 m, está com 8,5ºC às 17h. Tens a certeza desses 6,3ºC?


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2009 às 17:54)

Fil disse:


> Boas, por aqui chuva fraca, céu nublado com algumas abertas e uma temperatura de 7,7ºC com vento fraco a moderado de SSW. Precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 2,5 mm. Mínima de 6,2ºC e máxima de 9,5ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> A estação do IM de Viseu, a quase 700 m, está com 8,5ºC às 17h. Tens a certeza desses 6,3ºC?


Estou neste momento a falar com o Vince sobre esse assunto.
A mini-estação que tenho deve estar estragada, e sendo assim, os dados estão muito provavelmente errados.

A partir de agora, e enquanto não tiver estação, só uso dados oficiais.
Peço desculpa pelas confusões que criei.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2009 às 18:16)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui depois o nevoeiro de ter andado até a altas horas do dia,o céu continuou muito nublado a tarde toda e continua,vento fraco.

Actuais 9.1ºC e 91% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.8ºC / 10.5ºC .


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2009 às 18:39)

Por Bragança tem estado a alternar entre uns chuviscos e períodos de chuva moderada, pelo menos nas imediações... Em Vinhais esteve a chover bem.
A temperatura segue na casa dos 8ºC, tendo embora apanhado temperaturas de 6ºC aqui bem próximo.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2009 às 18:44)

Boas noites...

Por Viseu a chuva parou faz pouco tempo, nevoeiro e vento forte de SW.

Dados oficiais 18h:

_8.4ºC
_99.3%HR
_1014HPa
_2mm(17-18h)


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2009 às 19:45)

Boas noites...

Por cá ainda não chove, neblina, vento forte e temperatura frecota.

Dados oficiais 19h:

_8.5ºC
_99.3%HR
_25.2km/h SW
_0.5mm(18-19h)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2009 às 20:12)

Boas noites!

Por aqui já vai inicialmente era fraca mas agora passou em forma de aguaceiros moderados,o vento já vai sentindo.

Actuais 9.7ºC e 93% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2009 às 20:34)

Boas noites...

A chuva regressa em forma de chuva moderada, com a acalmia temporária do vento e neblina.

-------------------------

Descargas eléctricas, radar e massas de ar:



 




 




 


-------------------
A partir de hoje, sempre que possa vou tentar postar estas imagens de radar, massas de ar e descargas eléctricas, para ficar no Fórum, para mais tarde recordar.

Boa ideia não?Que tal fazermos todos isto?

SE ocorrer algo de mal, guardo sempre tudo na pen, passo a computador e guardo na net, ok?


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2009 às 20:43)

Pedro disse:


> A partir de hoje, sempre que possa vou tentar postar estas imagens de radar, massas de ar e descargas eléctricas, para ficar no Fórum, para mais tarde recordar.
> 
> Boa ideia não?Que tal fazermos todos isto?




Pedro, muito bem mas só quando as imagens são relevantes para o tópico em questão. Se não se passar nada, nem pensar em encher o tópico de imagens!

Por exemplo, nenhuma dessas imagens tem qualquer interesse de momento para este tópico.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2009 às 20:49)

Vince disse:


> Pedro, muito bem mas só quando as imagens são relevantes para o tópico em questão. Se não se passar nada, nem pensar em encher o tópico de imagens!
> 
> *Por exemplo, nenhuma dessas imagens tem qualquer interesse de momento para este tópico.*



Certo...

Será que não tem interesse? Principalmente o radar?

-----------------------------------------------------------

Há pouco chovia moderado e o vento acalmou, agora que a chuva baixa a sua intensidade, o vento inverte a tendência.

Dados oficiais 20h:

_8.5ºC
_99.3%HR
_21.6km/h SW
_2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2009 às 21:07)

Por aqui já deixou de ,com a temperatura a subir,vento moderado.

Actuais 10.2ºC e 1.5mm.


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2009 às 21:54)

A temperatura tem vindo a subir na última hora, sob o forte vento de sul. Neste momento com 8,5ºC, céu nublado mas ainda sem chuva.

PS: Começou agora a chuviscar.


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2009 às 22:14)

9,0ºC, chuva e bastante vento por aqui.

Extremos de hoje:

6,9ºC / 10,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2009 às 23:25)

Há pouco a estação do Xurés, do meteogalicia, situada a 1059m de altitude, e a pouco mais de 5-10km a norte de Pitões das Júnias, registou uma descida acentuada da temperatura a quando uma maior intensidade da precipitação.






Já deve ter cheirado a neve por lá!


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2009 às 23:33)

Dan disse:


> 9,0ºC, chuva e bastante vento por aqui.
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> 6,9ºC / 10,0ºC



É isso mesmo, chove bem e está muito vento.
Sigo com 8.7ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2009 às 23:35)

AnDré disse:


> Há pouco a estação do Xurés, do meteogalicia, situada a 1059m de altitude, e a pouco mais de 5-10km a norte de Pitões das Júnias, registou uma descida acentuada da temperatura a quando uma maior intensidade da precipitação.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se não nevou em Pitões, deve ter nevado no acesso para lá, pois, para quem vem de Montalegre, mesmo antes de chegar a Pitões, sobe-se praticamente aos 1200m antes de voltar a descer para a aldeia...
Aí já deve estar pintalgado...


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2009 às 23:44)

Resumo do dia

Extremos de temperatura: *6,8ºC* a *10,4ºC*

Pressão atmosférica a pique desde as 10h (de 1020hPa a 1006hPa)

Precipitação recolhida: *6,1mm*

Muito vento, 30km/h, chuva e 8,6ºC neste momento


Até amanhã


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2009 às 23:46)

Já agora, não sei se sabem da existência desta estação algures na serra do Larouco
http://www.papaventos.org/

pena é os dados não serem actualizados desde Outubro  
http://www.papaventos.org/meteo/
apesar de no site dizerem que são em tempo real


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2009 às 23:53)

Bem... está a cair agora um aguaceiro!!!!! 

A temperatura ja vai nos 6,9ºC e parece-me que afinal ainda vou ter uma nova mínima!!!


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2009 às 23:54)

Aguaceiro forte e 5.8ºC.


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2009 às 23:59)

Bem, grande baixada da temperatura!! 

Estava com 8,2ºC às 23:45, de repente a precipitação intensificou-se e o forte vento rodou para o W e a temperatura começou a descer vertiginosamente para os actuais 5,2ºC! E continua a descer...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2009 às 00:04)

Por aqui voltou a ,mas fraca,vento moderado.

Actuais 10.1ºC e a pressão a descer 1011hpa.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2009 às 00:06)

Aqui também registei uma descida de mais de 4ºC em alguns minutos.


Por agora tenho 5,1ºC com chuva e vento forte.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2009 às 00:07)

Fil disse:


> Bem, grande baixada da temperatura!!
> 
> Estava com 8,2ºC às 23:45, de repente a precipitação intensificou-se e o forte vento rodou para o W e a temperatura começou a descer vertiginosamente para os actuais 5,2ºC! E continua a descer...



Aqui caiu dos quase 9ºC, para os 5.9ºC!!
De momento, 6.1ºC.
E trovoada!!!!!


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2009 às 00:08)

Em Montalegre se calhar já há alguma animação

A temperatura desceu abruptamente


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2009 às 00:11)

5,3ºC neste momento, e já se ouvem os primeiros trovões.....

Entretanto já tive uma falha de electricidade....


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2009 às 00:11)

Começa a trovejar.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 00:11)

vinc7e disse:


> Em Montalegre se calhar já há alguma animação
> 
> A temperatura desceu abruptamente



E com chuva forte!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2009 às 00:15)

Por aqui já conta os primeiros 0.5mm do dia,já mais moderada e 9.9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2009 às 00:20)

Por aqui, só neste último aguaceiro, recolhi *6,3mm*....

A noite promete....


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2009 às 00:24)

Quem me dera estar em Bragança agora

Ja vi que a noite parece que vai ser animada por ai


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2009 às 00:53)

Olá; agora já na Guarda e depois de ter perdido a bagagem durante a viagem  ... salvou-se a mala onde vinha o computador  Espero melhores notícias para amanhã.

Por agora muito vento e alguma chuva. O frio ainda cá não chegou.

TROVOADAS → iMapWeather (dados quase em tempo real)


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2009 às 01:05)

Depois do Sporting-Benfica pensei, já que o jogo não foi nada animado que tal ir até à serra dar uma voltinha até à serra dar uma voltinha...saí de Bragança marcavam 9º no carro e fui até à SRª da Serra em Nogueira.Quando cheguei marcavam 5º no carro, pensei vou fumar um cigarrito e vou voltar para baixo...chovia torrencialmente e o nevoeiro era muito...quando me preparava para vir embora, a temperatura no espaço de 2 minutos caíu dos 5º para os 0,5º, uma coisa que nunca tinha visto...e começou a nevar e a acumular quase de imediato! Por isso garantidamente a partir do cruzamento para o Santuário da Srª da Serra está a nevar, ou seja mais ou menos a partir dos 1000m, vim de lá mesmo agora!


----------



## Fil (29 Nov 2009 às 01:40)

ferreira5 disse:


> Depois do Sporting-Benfica pensei, já que o jogo não foi nada animado que tal ir até à serra dar uma voltinha até à serra dar uma voltinha...saí de Bragança marcavam 9º no carro e fui até à SRª da Serra em Nogueira.Quando cheguei marcavam 5º no carro, pensei vou fumar um cigarrito e vou voltar para baixo...chovia torrencialmente e o nevoeiro era muito...quando me preparava para vir embora, a temperatura no espaço de 2 minutos caíu dos 5º para os 0,5º, uma coisa que nunca tinha visto...e começou a nevar e a acumular quase de imediato! Por isso garantidamente a partir do cruzamento para o Santuário da Srª da Serra está a nevar, ou seja mais ou menos a partir dos 1000m, vim de lá mesmo agora!



Isso são boas notícias que já esteja a nevar tão baixo. No Meteored dizem que está a nevar em Puebla de Sanabria, e na província de Ourense cai a partir dos 850 m.

Aqui a temperatura está estancada há quase 2h, e nos últimos minutos até subiu dos 4,8ºC para os 5,0ºC actuais. Continua a chover bem, e levo acumulados 19,1 mm desde as 00h.


----------



## dahon (29 Nov 2009 às 01:58)

Boas! Por Viseu chove forte acompanhado por vento forte.
Cumps.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Nov 2009 às 02:14)

Por aqui reina a calma, nada de chuva, pouco vento (10 km/h de Sul) e temperatura nos 10.2 C, apenas se ouve os galos a cantar.

Portanto, ate ver, nada animação.

Até mais logo pessoal.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2009 às 08:52)

ferreira5 disse:


> Depois do Sporting-Benfica pensei, já que o jogo não foi nada animado que tal ir até à serra dar uma voltinha até à serra dar uma voltinha...saí de Bragança marcavam 9º no carro e fui até à SRª da Serra em Nogueira.Quando cheguei marcavam 5º no carro, pensei vou fumar um cigarrito e vou voltar para baixo...chovia torrencialmente e o nevoeiro era muito...quando me preparava para vir embora, a temperatura no espaço de 2 minutos caíu dos 5º para os 0,5º, uma coisa que nunca tinha visto...e começou a nevar e a acumular quase de imediato! Por isso garantidamente a partir do cruzamento para o Santuário da Srª da Serra está a nevar, ou seja mais ou menos a partir dos 1000m, vim de lá mesmo agora!



Bom dia!
Excelente incursão ontem, então...
Confesso que também tinha pensado nisso, mas as cerevejas que bebi para animar o jogo, desaconselharam-me fortemente a pegar no carro.
Hoje também é dia, vamos ver.
Por ora, céu nublado com abertas e frio: 4ºC, após mínima de 3.9ºC há poucos minutos.


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (29 Nov 2009 às 09:41)

Na Serra do Montemuro, a esta hora, já é possível ver um modesto, mas apreciável, manto branco acima dos 1100\1200m


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 09:48)

2,3ºC em Trancoso e com chuva.

Até dá ideia que se vê alguns flocos de neve (no alcatrão - canto inferior direito), na imagem da webcam.






EDIT - 9h50: A temperatura desceu para 1,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 10:08)

Estradas cortadas na serra da Estrela, neste momento, devido à neve:


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2009 às 10:42)

Guarda: Madrugada de chuva e sobretudo muito vento. Nevou com alguma intensidade entre as 9h45 e as 10h00 mas agora o sol vai espreitando. A neve não chegou a acumular-se no solo.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2009 às 11:27)

Boas tardes...

Por Viseu, noite espectacular: trovoada, vento muito forte, chuva fortíssima, mas intermitente, frio....
Espectáculo!!!

Desde que o sol raiou, já cairam mais 5aguaceiros moderados, e começa outro.

Dados oficiais 11h:
_4.3ºC
_96.5%HR
_25.3km/h W
_ 2mm


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2009 às 11:31)

Por aqui pela cidade a neve só ao longe....

Deixo aqui algumas fotos das "vistas" para a neve!














Quanto à serra de Nogueira, está coberta pelas núvens e para já não havia visibilidade...


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2009 às 11:34)

As Serras da região de Sanabria estão muito bonitas

Obrigado pela partilha Z13 As fotos estão brutais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2009 às 11:40)

Bons dias.

Por aqui muita chuva pela madrugada e manhã,neste momento o céu continua muito nublado,vento está a ficar muito forte.

Actuais 9.2ºC e 73% HR,a chuva desta noite somou 10.5mm.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2009 às 11:51)

Bom dia

A Sanábria está cheia de neve

A Nogueira também tem alguma, mas só no topo.

Esta manhã a 1300m, neve e sincelo.


----------



## Marcos (29 Nov 2009 às 11:53)

Bom dia, aqui em Celorico da beira a 600 metros de altitude estão neste momento 5,4º Graus e a descer, vamos lá ver .....mas na Guarda a 18 kms daqui já cairam os 1os flocos mas coisa pouca...mas a apartir fim tarde promete, vamos lá ver, o céu esse está carregado...
www.meteociel.com - a minha estação preferida
abraço a todos


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2009 às 12:00)

Z13 disse:


> Por aqui pela cidade a neve só ao longe....
> 
> Deixo aqui algumas fotos das "vistas" para a neve!
> 
> ...



Espectáculo... muito bonito!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2009 às 12:08)

A temperatura começou a descer,o vento intensificou-se de W/NW.

Actuais 8.4ºC a miníma do dia,a máx. rajada de vento 36.7km/h pelas 12h05m .


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 12:13)

*Z13* e *Dan*:

Fotos bem interessante que causam inveja...
Isto num fim-de-semana prolongado (caso o seja) é um bela cereja no topo do bolo!


----------



## Marcos (29 Nov 2009 às 12:30)

Atenção aos dias 7 e 8 13 e 14 de dezembro com entradas de ar frio bastante intensas bem mais do que esta, e com precipitação associada...nao consegui colocar aqui as imagens, mas podem ver em: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=1&ech=192
 que acham??? sei que são previsões de longo alcançe mas é uma situação a acompanhar.....espero que os modelos não se alterem muito........abraço a todos...aqui em celorico da beira...4,3 graus com chuva ....mas a descer a temperatura.....


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Nov 2009 às 12:30)

Bons dias carissimos!!  Acordar e ter o elemento branco a visitar o país remonta qualquer coisa (se bem que sem comparação) ao ano passado por esta altura também!Deus queira que aquele AA na Gronelândia faça passar mais destes "docinhos" aqui para o pessoal das latitudes mais a Sul..!Mas o que realmente me trouxe a escrever este post foi: Vocês já repararam na temperatura de Montalegre agora às 11h??? Jizz... -0,1ºC  
Ansiosamente à espera de uma tarde cheia de surpresas!


----------



## Veterano (29 Nov 2009 às 12:34)

Óptimas fotos da Sanabria e Nogueira, Z13 e Dan.

  Já deu para matar saudades. Então a Sanabria está mesmo carregada! E Montesinho?


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2009 às 12:37)

Veterano disse:


> Óptimas fotos da Sanabria e Nogueira, Z13 e Dan.
> 
> Já deu para matar saudades. Então a Sanabria está mesmo carregada! E Montesinho?



Montesinho também tem neve, e bastante mais que a Nogueira.

A Nogueira com as cores do Outono.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 12:47)

Marcos disse:


> Atenção aos dias 7 e 8 13 e 14 de dezembro com entradas de ar frio bastante intensas bem mais do que esta, e com precipitação associada...
> 
> ...sei que são previsões de longo alcançe mas é uma situação a acompanhar.....espero que os modelos não se alterem muito........abraço a todos...aqui em celorico da beira...4,3 graus com chuva ....mas a descer a temperatura.....



olá_

Como disseste e muito bem são previsões de longo alcance!

Se daqui a 1 semana a incerteza está sempre presente, então a 2 semanas pior um pouco. Oxalá os modelos assim o confirmem o mais atempadamente possível.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 12:50)

Dan disse:


> A Nogueira com as cores do Outono.



Cores de encantar, sem dúvida...


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2009 às 12:55)

Boa tarde.

Noite com muita chuva. Por volta das 11.00 caia chuva misturada com neve.
Sensivelmente à 10 m atras Trovejou descarregando saraiva.

Sigo com 3,7ºC. Nos montes ja se vê neve, embora não se tenha boa visibilidade por causa do nevoeiro.
Deixo um registo, quando tiver oportunidade (melhor visibilidade) publicarei mais.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 13:10)

Fotos espectaculares!
A Sanábria está um encanto! 

Às 11h, Montalegre e Penhas Douradas, ambas com -0,1ºC, e ambas com registo de precipitação: 0,5mm e 0,3mm respectivamente.
Às 11h35, estavam -4ºC na Torre e nevada.


Às 12h, Montalegre 0,8ºC com 1,3mm de precipitação.
Penhas Douradas com -0,3ºC e 2mm de precipitação.
Ainda a essa hora, Trancoso registava 2,5ºC e 2,1mm.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2009 às 13:47)

GUARDA: Recomeçou a nevar às 13h30; agora com grande intensidade ...

Vou dar um giro pela cidade e ver se a minha bagagem já cá chegou (perdeu-se ontem pelo caminho). Volto logo mais aqui ao Fórum.

Ops, vamos ver se consigo sair do Hotel, pois está a nevar muito ... e o vento também é muito forte.


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2009 às 13:54)

AnDré disse:


> Fotos espectaculares!
> A Sanábria está um encanto!
> 
> Às 11h, Montalegre e Penhas Douradas, ambas com -0,1ºC, e ambas com registo de precipitação: 0,5mm e 0,3mm respectivamente.
> ...



Entretanto desceu para -5cº na torre ao meio dia e meio.

Alguem sabe a altitude que se encontra esta estação?


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 14:10)

kikofra disse:


> Entretanto desceu para -5cº na torre ao meio dia e meio.
> 
> Alguem sabe a altitude que se encontra esta estação?



Mais ou menos 1280m de altitude.

Nas Penhas Douradas, -0,8ºC às 13h com 3,4mm de precipitação.
A neve já deve acumular bem.
As estradas Lagoa Comprida - Torre; Manteigas - Piornos e Torre - Piornos mantém-se encerradas ao transito devido à Neve.


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2009 às 14:17)

AnDré disse:


> Mais ou menos 1280m de altitude.
> 
> Nas Penhas Douradas, -0,8ºC às 13h com 3,4mm de precipitação.
> A neve já deve acumular bem.
> As estradas Lagoa Comprida - Torre; Manteigas - Piornos e Torre - Piornos mantém-se encerradas ao transito devido à Neve.



Obrigado.
Entretanto essa estação mostra que ja esta a nevar la.


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2009 às 14:54)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2009*

http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Para-....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=299066&tm=8

noticia sobre a neve na serra da estrela.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2009 às 15:06)

Nevou em Manteigas...a neve que cai nas Penhas Douradas é empurrada pelo vento de NW  Vejam a webcam: http://weather.no.sapo.pt/


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 15:23)

Portela - Lagoa Comprida e Sabugueiro - Lagoa Comprida a juntarem-se às estradas cortadas na Serra da Estrela devido à neve.


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2009 às 15:24)

Á pouco estava a ver a webcam do Soito (Sabugal) e a temperarura, á passagem de um aguaceiro desceu de 4ºC para 2ºC e começou a ver-se cair o que parecia neve, é bastante provável pois apenas alguns minutos antes havia falado ao telefone com uma familiar da cidade do Sabugal onde estava a cair água-neve.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Nov 2009 às 15:29)

Por aqui a temperatura está nos 6.8ºC e o céu muito nublado.

Precipitação desde as 0h: *15.5 mm*


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 15:54)

IP4 cortado ao transito no Marão, devido à neve!


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Nov 2009 às 16:00)

Duas fotos tiradas à pouco...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2009 às 16:02)

Na GUARDA nevou esta tarde cerca de 20 minutos mas não acumulou no solo porque choveu durante a noite. Agora o tempo melhorou bastante e já não deverá nevar mais durante o dia.


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2009 às 16:17)

Ip4 km 122 1cº a nevar segundo as estradas de portugal.


----------



## *Marta* (29 Nov 2009 às 16:17)

Aqui na Guarda, a neve já deu um ar da sua graça. Foram cerca de 15/20 minutos a nevar, por volta das 13.40.
De momento, céu encoberto mas sem precipitação. E frio. Muito frio.


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2009 às 16:21)

as 15h a torre registava -6cº


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 16:24)

A A24 também já tem um aviso de neve.


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2009 às 16:47)

Por aqui cai alguma neve na encosta, cá em baixo aparecem umas farrapas puxadas a vento

temp 3.8


----------



## GARFEL (29 Nov 2009 às 17:03)

29/11/2009  - 17:03
Muito Nublado

Granizo /Chuva Fraca
 Avisos do IM para o Distrito de Santarém

 Sem Avisos 


8.7 ºC   (-0.5/hr)  Diferença 24 horas: -3.4 ºC 
Aparente: 8 ºC  
 15.1 ºC (14:44)  
8.6 ºC (15:24)  

91 % (+8/hr)  Ponto de Orvalho: 7.5 ºC  100% (00:00)  
47% (14:42)  

5.8 km/h NNE(27º)  
Vento 1 minuto: 5.0 km/h  
Bf: (1) Aragem 
 Vento médio 10 minutos:  
8.3 km/h N(354º)  
 38.8 km/h (15:10)  
14.0 mm  
Intensidade Actual (3.0 mm/hr) 
 Hora  3 Horas  6 Horas  24 Horas  
1.0 mm  1.0 mm  1.0 mm  17.0 mm  
 Mensal  Anual  
71.0 mm  409.0 mm  

1006 hPa    Variação 1 hora: 0 hpa  
Variação 24 horas: -8 hpa  
 1010 hPa (00:00)  
1004 hPa (05:31)


----------



## Serrano (29 Nov 2009 às 17:06)

Também já nevou nos arredores da Covilhã, altura em que a temperatura desceu até 3.5 graus. Tem sido uma tarde de chuva, água-neve, neve e, mais raramente, sol. O termómetro assinala agora 4 graus e é visível acumulação de neve acima dos 1200 metros de altitude.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2009 às 17:09)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui por volta das 14:45 seraivou e trovejou... entretanto depois começaram a cair as primeiras farrrapas de neve, durando cerca de 10 a 15 minutos. Ainda começou a juntar. 
Mais logo colocarei fotos e video dessa ocorrencia.
Sigo com 2,3 º C.


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2009 às 17:13)

Neste momento continua a nevar no cimo da encosta já havendo alguma acumulação.


----------



## RMontanha (29 Nov 2009 às 17:25)

Esta imagem foi tirada hoje por volta das 16h30 nas Penhas Douradas!
Pouco tempo depois recomeçou a nevar grande intensidade, registando-se acumulação a partir ~1200 metros.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2009 às 17:30)

spiritmind disse:


> Neste momento continua a nevar no cimo da encosta já havendo alguma acumulação.



ja tinha ido ver a tua câmara e reparei nisso.Cenário engraçado, muito bonito mesmo.

IP4 cortado devido á queda de neve.Ver em estradasdeportugal.pt.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2009 às 17:33)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> A Sanábria está cheia de neve
> 
> ...



Por acaso não te cruzaste comigo nem nada? Um Clio Branco ou um Ibiza cinzento?? Foram esses os carros com os quais me cruzei no caminho para a Sr.ª da Serra.
Quanto a neve, via-se neve a partir dos 1100m, e com alguma acumulação, mas pouco, a partir dos 1200m até ao topo.
Lá em cima, nevava um pouco, e estava muito frio.
Na Sanabria, apanhei um temporal com bastante neve à mistura.
Para a Laguna de Los Peces já não deu para subir pois a estrada estava muito perigosa...
Fotos e vídeos quando voltar a casa, pois aqui tenho tráfego limitado, depois faço reportagem completa.
De momento, já em Bragança, 5.3ºC, e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Mago (29 Nov 2009 às 17:33)

Por Trancoso, alguns farrapos misturados com chuva, mas nao chegou a pegar nada.

Por Guarda, também não pegou a neve, pelo caramulo está nevoeiro nao se consegue ver. Marofa sem neve.

Agora estão cerca de 2ºC mas a precipitação teima em não vir agora.

Durante o dia 20mm de chuva e as vezes aguaceiros bem fortes.


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2009 às 17:38)

MeteoPtg disse:


> ja tinha ido ver a tua câmara e reparei nisso.Cenário engraçado, muito bonito mesmo.
> 
> IP4 cortado devido á queda de neve.Ver em estradasdeportugal.pt.



que fila que ta a ficar


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2009 às 17:39)

Boas noites...

Por Viseu o dia foi caracterizado por períodos de chuva moderada a forte, que durante a tarde, tornando-se menos frequente, mas que quando aparecia não passava despercebida, vento forte, frio (mas neve não).

Neste momento chove novamente, vento nulo e trovoada ao longe, há coisa de 1/2 hora.

--------------------------------
Dados oficiais 17h:

_3.9ºC
_94.5%HR
_3.6km/h NW
_0.1mm



 




 



--------------------------------------
Já agora, pensem lá que talvez afinal os meus dados de temperatura se calhar até estavam certos ontem...


----------



## SnowMan (29 Nov 2009 às 17:41)

Na A7 que passa pela Serra do Alvão e na A24 entre Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Vila Real, por informação de familiares que por aí circularam, nevava intensamente, já estava tudo branco e os limpa-neves cumpriam o seu trabalho.


----------



## Fil (29 Nov 2009 às 17:42)

Por aqui tenho 3,5ºC, vento moderado de SW e céu nublado com nuvens que com sorte até podem deixar alguma surpresa. Mas até agora na cidade de Bragança, que eu visse, não caiu um único floco.  Nos arredores a história é outra, ainda vi cair alguma neve perto de Rebordãos, a uns 780 m.

Parabéns a quem viu a neve sem ter de sair de casa.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2009 às 17:43)

kikofra disse:


> que fila que ta a ficar




Incrivel...como é possivel!!!!


----------



## Bgc (29 Nov 2009 às 17:53)

Passei a tarde na aldeia e na serra de Montezinho e o cenário era muito bonito.

Por aqui, 2.7ºC e vêem-se uns flocos perdidos no ar, ocasionalmente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2009 às 17:53)

Por aqui vai caindo um forte aguaceiro,o primeiro da tarde ,vento moderado.

Actuais 6.1ºC e 83% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2009 às 18:12)

A todos os que têm imagens de neve do dia de hoje, existe problema se usar as vossas imagens para o meu blog?


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2009 às 18:14)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por acaso não te cruzaste comigo nem nada? Um Clio Branco ou um Ibiza cinzento?? Foram esses os carros com os quais me cruzei no caminho para a Sr.ª da Serra.



Sim, mas eu já estava a descer. Antes tinha apanhado lá um bom aguaceiro de neve que me deixou o carro todo branco em 15-20 minutos.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Nov 2009 às 18:23)

Por aqui a temperatura desce... *4.8ºC* neste momento e céu com algumas nuvens.

Edit 18:48: Volta a chover.


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2009 às 18:26)

> *Serra da Estrela: resgatados 17 escuteiros da Amadora retidos na neve*
> 
> Dezassete escuteiros da Amadora foram esta tarde resgatados da Serra da Estrela depois de ficarem presos na neve, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Castelo Branco.
> 
> ...




http://www.ionline.pt/conteudo/3535...ados-17-escuteiros-da-amadora-retidos-na-neve


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2009 às 18:29)

Ainda chove, mas em forma mais fraca, depois de há cerca de 9min ter estado a dar-lhe muito bem.

Dados oficiais 18h:

_2.8ºC
_97.2%HR
_14.4km/h NW
_2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2009 às 18:34)

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 5.4ºC e 86% HR.


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2009 às 18:38)

Neste momento cai agua neve na covilha


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2009 às 18:44)

spiritmind disse:


> Neste momento cai agua neve na covilha



Só para aqui é que não passa nada...fica tudo em Espanha, aínda tinha esperança de ver um aguaceirozito...


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2009 às 18:45)

spiritmind disse:


> Neste momento cai agua neve na covilha



Pode tirar uma fotografia, por favor?


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2009 às 18:46)

Neva bem agora


pedro podes ver a webcam em directo da para ver a neve

http://www.meteocovilha.com/


----------



## ogalo (29 Nov 2009 às 18:51)

spiritmind disse:


> Neva bem agora
> 
> 
> pedro podes ver a webcam em directo da para ver a neve
> ...


30 viewers a ver tua webcam ,muito bom 
37 agora


----------



## GARFEL (29 Nov 2009 às 18:57)

parece mais chuva que neve
será ????

e eu a vê-la passar ao longe 

muito ao longe


----------



## amarusp (29 Nov 2009 às 19:10)

Boa noite,
Neva com intensidade em Loriga, pena não estar presente
temperatura: 0,7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2009 às 19:11)

spiritmind disse:


> Neva bem agora
> 
> 
> pedro podes ver a webcam em directo da para ver a neve
> ...



Muito obrigado.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2009 às 19:13)

amarusp disse:


> Boa noite,
> Neva com intensidade em Loriga, pena não estar presente
> temperatura: 0,7ºC



Amanhã Loriga vai acordar bastante branquinha.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2009 às 19:16)

NEva com grande intensidade aqui em Loriga....
Ja assim está a sensivelmente 30 m. ja começa a juntar, parece cola...


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2009 às 19:18)

jonaslor disse:


> NEva com grande intensidade aqui em Loriga....
> Ja assim está a sensivelmente 30 m. ja começa a juntar, parece cola...


----------



## jPdF (29 Nov 2009 às 19:18)

Alguma água-neve em Viseu.
Mas algo muito fraco... a temperatura está nos 3.5ºC!!
Vamos esperar pela noite e pela chuva...


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2009 às 19:21)

Continua a cair sleet/por vezes neve a estação também ja se apercebeu disso


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (29 Nov 2009 às 19:22)

Boas noites meteoloucos tive a confirmação via telefone, Neva em castro Daire, e em Vila pouca de Aguiar  

Penso que ainda seja Agua neve, segundo os relatos se continuar assim agarra durante a noite 

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## GARFEL (29 Nov 2009 às 19:29)

Bem continuo sem ver neve na excelente webcam da covilhã
e pelas runs que têem saído a minha aposta que foi feita a longo prazo
4.12 para 5.12 nas penhas saude
acho que só vou ver chuva


----------



## saviL (29 Nov 2009 às 19:30)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Boas noites meteoloucos tive a confirmação via telefone, Neva em castro Daire, e em Vila pouca de Aguiar
> 
> Penso que ainda seja Agua neve, segundo os relatos se continuar assim agarra durante a noite
> 
> Cumprimentos a todos



Boas, hoje ainda não nevou na vila de Castro Daire, apenas como você disse, foi água e neve mas a Serra do Montemuro já deve contar com grandes acumulações


----------



## GARFEL (29 Nov 2009 às 19:31)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Boas noites meteoloucos tive a confirmação via telefone, Neva em castro Daire, e em Vila pouca de Aguiar
> 
> Penso que ainda seja Agua neve, segundo os relatos se continuar assim agarra durante a noite
> 
> Cumprimentos a todos



vou-me embora
vou desligar a net
não aguento mais
aproveitem bem voçês pessoal do norte
aqui mais para baixo até chateia tanta noticia fixe daí


----------



## jPdF (29 Nov 2009 às 19:31)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Boas noites meteoloucos tive a confirmação via telefone, Neva em castro Daire, e em Vila pouca de Aguiar
> 
> Penso que ainda seja Agua neve, segundo os relatos se continuar assim agarra durante a noite
> 
> Cumprimentos a todos



Passei por Vila Nova de Paiva e por Castro Daire por volta das 16h30, fiz a estrada no sentido de VN Paiva para Castro Daire, água neve durante quase todo o percurso, nevava com intensidade a 840 metros no cruzamento de Vila Nova à Coelheira para Carvalha, mas foi coisa de 5 minutos... na descida para Castro Daire continuou a água neve... Serras a norte de Castro Daire já apresentavam acumulação acima dos 900/1100 metros...
Vamos aguardar....


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Boas noites meteoloucos tive a confirmação via telefone, Neva em castro Daire, e em Vila pouca de Aguiar
> 
> Penso que ainda seja Agua neve, segundo os relatos se continuar assim agarra durante a noite
> 
> Cumprimentos a todos



Já só me estou a ver sem dormir, na rua ou à janela, a ver se a neve aqui chega.
Por agora, é só chuva.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

Alguns registos da queda de neve em loriga


----------



## saviL (29 Nov 2009 às 19:35)

jonaslor disse:


> Alguns registos da queda de neve em loriga



Lindo!
Faz-me lembrar o 29 de Novembro de 2008


----------



## GARFEL (29 Nov 2009 às 19:39)

ah loriga      loriga
tenho de contactar a pensão vicente
é o que é

mais...............
tamos e novembro
uma semana antes em relação a 2008
se bem me lembro


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2009 às 19:41)

O gelo e a neve intensos provocaram, este domingo, acidentes e condicionamentos na circulação das estradas a norte do país. Na zona do Marão, o IP4 está cortado devido à acumulação de neve e, no distrito de Viseu, já sucederam três despistes. 

Tal como previa a metereologia, as temperaturas estão a descer e a neve está a cair com intensidade, obrigando ao encerramento de estradas.

No distrito de Viseu, houve já três despistes, sem feridos, no Nó de Ventosa, na A25, provocados pela baixa das temperaturas para três graus e a consequente queda de granizo.

Mais adiante, na mesma auto-estrada que cruza o Caramulo, houve também notícia de um despiste junto ao nó de Reigoso. De acordo com os bombeiros de Oliveira de Frades, uma pessoa ficou ferida.

De acordo com Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real, Bragança, Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Castelo Branco e Coimbra estão, este sábado, em alerta amarelo devido ao mau tempo.

http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1434163


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2009 às 19:41)

Por aqui voltou a ,com algum vento.

Actuais 5.7ºC e 83% HR.


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2009 às 19:42)

GARFEL disse:


> Bem continuo sem ver neve na excelente webcam da covilhã
> e pelas runs que têem saído a minha aposta que foi feita a longo prazo
> 4.12 para 5.12 nas penhas saude
> acho que só vou ver chuva



POis agora não podes ver pois nem chove nem neva  a pouco nevava um pouco vamos ver se ainda cai mais alguma coisa durante a noite


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2009 às 19:45)

jonaslor disse:


> Alguns registos da queda de neve em loriga



Que maravilha.

Por cá a chuva cada vez mais fria, e parece-me que já vou vendo alguns farrapos perdidos no ar.
Só Deus sabe, só Deus sabe...

Dados oficiais 19h:

_2.1ºC
_97.2%HR
_10.8km/H NW
_0.1mm


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Nov 2009 às 19:46)

jonaslor disse:


> Alguns registos da queda de neve em loriga



Boas fotos!
Já vai havendo acumulação.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 19:46)

GARFEL disse:


> ah loriga      loriga
> tenho de contactar a pensão vicente
> é o que é
> 
> ...



Por acaso a semana até é a mesma.
Aliás o fim-de-semana.
Embora o ano passado tenha sido bem mais forte.

Ver galeria de fotos e registos aqui!


----------



## GARFEL (29 Nov 2009 às 20:00)

ok
andré
tava convencido que tinha sido em cima do 2º feriado
8 ou 9 de dezembro
assim sendo tudo indica que tá igual 
e era.........e era..............igual ao do ano passado 
já seria um ganda inverno
obrigado pelo teu post e vou já rever as fotos do ano passado


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2009 às 20:02)

AnDré disse:


> Por acaso a semana até é a mesma.
> Aliás o fim-de-semana.
> Embora o ano passado tenha sido bem mais forte.
> 
> Ver galeria de fotos e registos aqui!





Sim André o ano passado foi muito mais forte.Alias foram 3 dias a nevar. (29, 30 de novembro e 1 de dezembro).
De momento não neva. Mas a névoa está novamente a descer. 
Pode ser que venha novamente...


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Nov 2009 às 20:10)

Por aqui chove moderado com a temperatura nuns estáveis *4.9ºC*.

Com esta precipitação e com esta temperatura aqui, na Serra dos Alvelos (Parque eólico Cabeço da Rainha) deverá estar a nevar.


----------



## GARFEL (29 Nov 2009 às 20:10)

agora na sic


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2009 às 20:12)

GARFEL disse:


> agora na sic



O que se passou?


----------



## GARFEL (29 Nov 2009 às 20:17)

era uma reportagem no marão em directo onde se via nevar com alguma abundãncia
é provavel que dê para ver no site deles


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2009 às 20:23)

Assim esteve esta tarde o Jardim ao alto da Guarda (muito pouco, relativamente ao que aconteceu o ano passado também antes do Natal):


----------



## GARFEL (29 Nov 2009 às 20:30)

andre
uma ajuda por favor
aquele link que postaste para ver as fotos do ano passado
tem um mapa deslumbrante ( para mim  )
como deslumbrantes são as fotos que aconselho a rever por todos pois são realmente dignas disso
pergunta = como posso consultar esse mapa ????
obrigado desde já


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2009 às 20:44)

GARFEL disse:


> andre
> uma ajuda por favor
> aquele link que postaste para ver as fotos do ano passado
> tem um mapa deslumbrante ( para mim  )
> ...



Todos os dias é disponibilizado uma imagem de satélite desse tipo.
É preciso é ter sorte, para que não haja nebulosidade.

Se amanhã o céu estivesse limpo, seria possível ver a quantidade de neve acumulada nas serras. Caso contrário só se verá nuvens.

Está aqui o link!

É só escolher a resolução que pretendes.


----------



## Brigantia (29 Nov 2009 às 20:53)

Bgc disse:


> Passei a tarde na aldeia e na serra de Montezinho e o cenário era muito bonito.
> 
> Por aqui, 2.7ºC e vêem-se uns flocos perdidos no ar, ocasionalmente.



E fotos? o pessoal agradece


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (29 Nov 2009 às 21:04)

Em Castro Daire, a esta hora, a neve já caí com bastante frequência e intensidade. Estão 0,5ºC!


----------



## GARFEL (29 Nov 2009 às 21:07)

obrigado
é um pouco (para melhor) que o sat24
para quem quer ver onde há neve
o sat 24 só tenho pena que não dê para fazer um bom zoom sem perda de qualidade de imagem
aliás até lhes mandei um mail sobre esse assunto


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2009 às 21:20)

Boas noites...

Por cá a chuva regressa, moderada a forte, e vento moderado.

À espera de dados oficiais 21h...


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2009 às 21:25)

Dan disse:


> Sim, mas eu já estava a descer. Antes tinha apanhado lá um bom aguaceiro de neve que me deixou o carro todo branco em 15-20 minutos.



Não sei se te lembras dos carros com quem te cruzaste... O meu é um Honda cinzento...
O mundo é mesmo pequeno, quando nos cruzámos, comentei com a minha patroa que devia ser alguém do meteopt, pois só os meteoloucos se metem nisso... Assim sendo, foi um prazer!!
Amanhã vou ver como está Montesinho.
Ao entardecer, ameaçou chover ou algo mais, mas as coisas agora estão bem mais calmas, céu pouco nublado, mas muito frio...
A estação, mal colocada, marca 3.9ºC, mas o meu relógio veio ao ar, e já marcava 2.9ºC.


----------



## GARFEL (29 Nov 2009 às 21:30)

em tomar cá vamos assim
29/11/2009  - 21:28
Muito Nublado


 Avisos do IM para o Distrito de Santarém

 Sem Avisos 


7.4 ºC   (+0.8/hr)  Diferença 24 horas: -4.7 ºC 
Aparente: 7 ºC  
 15.1 ºC (14:44)  
5.7 ºC (18:51)  

100 % (0/hr)  Ponto de Orvalho: 7.4 ºC  100% (00:00)  
47% (14:42)  

0.0 km/h SO(220º)  
Vento 1 minuto: 0.0 km/h  
Bf: (0) Sem Vento 
 Vento médio 10 minutos:  
0.6 km/h SO(231º)  
 38.8 km/h (15:10)  
14.0 mm  
Intensidade Actual (0.0 mm/hr) 
 Hora  3 Horas  6 Horas  24 Horas  
0.0 mm  0.0 mm  1.0 mm  16.0 mm  
 Mensal  Anual  
71.0 mm  409.0 mm  

1008 hPa    Variação 1 hora: +1 hpa  
Variação 24 horas: -3 hpa  
 1010 hPa (00:00)  
1004 hPa (05:31)


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2009 às 21:31)

Boa noite!

Resumo do dia:

Temperaturas de *2,5ºC a 7,1ºC*

Durante a noite choveu que se fartou: *24,4mm*, o que para esta zona é obra!

Durante o dia, o céu descobriu e a temperatura veio sempre a descer...

*2,7ºC* neste momento, e bastante vento




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Nov 2009 às 21:32)

Em conversa com uns amigos na região de Oliveira do Hospital, ao que parece por momentos nevou na cidade, embora não tenha sequer acumulado. Assim, a neve ficou-se pela Estrela/Açôr e localidades mais elevadas deste conjunto de serras (caso de Loriga, que até já estão fotos aqui).


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2009 às 21:34)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Esta manhã a 1300m, neve e sincelo.





Que belas fotos Dan! 

Infelizmente hoje a vida não me permitiu sair da cidade...  mas haverá novas oportunidades!


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Nov 2009 às 22:00)

boa noite malta...

resumo de sabado em gouveia: 

no dia de sabado o dia veio com ceu muito nublado, com algumas abertas... 
nao choveu durante o dia.
de tarde o vento intensificou-se soprado moderado a forte, acompanhado com chuva, que começou a cair por volta das 18h 
e assim se manteve durante toda a noite
astemperaturas no sabado variaram entre os 12.5ºC max e os 6.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Nov 2009 às 22:10)

hoge domingo em gouveia

o dia veio com ceu muito nublado e com aguaceiros moderados, pontualmente fortes, geralmente eram de granizo... 
o vento ficou fraco logo ao raiar do dia, deixando um vento fraco... 

neste momento ja estou em santa comba dao para mais uma semana de trabalho
neste momento chove moderado, e sopra um vento fraco... 

max: 7.1ºC ( gouveia )
actual: 7.2ºC 
hr: 100%
vento: fraco NW
press: 1009


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2009 às 22:41)

Poucas nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 4.6ºC e 83% HR,precipitação hoje 11.0mm.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2009 às 22:50)

Por volta das 22 horas tornou a nevar em Loriga.
Fui virar ao alto da Portela do arão, muita neve na estrada.
Os limpas neves já estão a fazer  o seu trabalho de limpeza da estrada.

Ja coloco mais fotos...


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Nov 2009 às 22:56)

tudo calmo, por estes lados, nao chove nem ha vento... 
forma-se neblina e a temperatura cai a pique desde que parou a chuva

actual:5.1ºC


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2009 às 23:08)

Fotos da neve na zona da Serra da estrela...

*Loriga:*
























*Alto da Portela do Arão:*


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2009 às 23:11)

Uma boa nevada. Deu para deixar tudo branco


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2009 às 23:12)

Vídeo realizado quando esteve a nevar em Loriga.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2009 às 23:25)

belo video *jonaslor*

Pessoal que está em Bragança como estão as coisas por aí?


----------



## Teles (29 Nov 2009 às 23:35)

Excelente relato parabéns jonaslor


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 23:36)

Boas fotos e vídeos de todos, parabéns a quem pode ver neve


----------



## VerticalHorizon (29 Nov 2009 às 23:50)

Belo vídeo!!


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Nov 2009 às 00:00)

Em primeiro lugar queria agradecer ao pessoal que partilhou aqui as suas excelentes fotos e vídeos.

----------

O dia está a terminar com mais um aguaceiro, neste caso fraco, e a temperatura nos* 4.3ºC*.

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *4.3ºC*

Máx. *10.8ºC*

Prec. *20.0 mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Nov 2009 às 08:49)

MSantos disse:


> belo video *jonaslor*
> 
> Pessoal que está em Bragança como estão as coisas por aí?



Bom dia!
Por Bragança, noite fria, mas sem neve, que eu tenha dado conta... (ai dela que tenha caído e eu a dormir...)
Mínima a rondar os 2ºC, com os carros bem cobertos de gelo.
Céu pouco nublado, de momento.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2009 às 09:44)

É visível a neve em Manteigas (na serra).


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2009 às 10:43)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens, bastante vento e 6,3ºC por agora.

Esta manhã era possível ver a Sanábria e Montesinho com bastante neve e na serra da Nogueira uma boa “sincelada” a partir de 1000-1100m.


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2009 às 11:25)

Bom dia.
Céu muito nublado.
A neve que acumulou ontém à noite derreteu, havendo apenas nos montes. (a partir dos 900m).
As estradas desta zona ainda continuam fechadas.






Minima de 1,3ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 5,2ºC.


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2009 às 12:31)

Por aqui neste momento já não existe neve na encosta mas de manha tinha alguma neve. neste momento 9.1ºc com sol e vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2009 às 12:34)

Bons dias !

Pela manhã o céu limpo,com algum ,miníma esta noite 3.0ºC.

Neste momento algumas nuvens,vento moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 12.4ºC e 56% HR.

Temperaturas de ontem 4.5ºC / 11.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Nov 2009 às 12:48)

Boas tardes...

Por Viseu o dia de ontem apresentou-se muito nublado, com aguaceiros fortes, granizo e neve para o fim da noites, mas só na zona rural, mais protegida e muito frrio, com a mínima a 1.6ºC e a máxima a 7.1ºC, com um total de precipitação na ordem dos 29mm.

O vento também marcou presença, com rajada máxima nos 57.6km/h, em gerl de SW, que rodou para NW ao longo do dia.Pressão atmosférica relativamente baixa, com uma média de 10007.7hPa, 0.7h de insolação, média de 8.9  octas e humidade média a 96.5%.

Tudo dados Ogimet .


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2009 às 13:04)

Deixo algumas fotos que tirei, entre a Portela do Arão  e São Bento (zona de Loriga):


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2009 às 14:03)

Belas fotos jonaslor...assim dá gosto sonhar com a neve. Um panorama desses dá vontade de viajar
Parabéns! Temos artista


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2009 às 14:08)

Algumas nuvens,muito sol,vento mais moderado.

Actuais 12.0ºC e 48% HR.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Nov 2009 às 15:24)

Por Bragança, dia fresco e com sol, com algumas nuvens no céu.-
Bastante vento, que aumenta a sensação de desconforto térmico.
Sigo com 6.8ºC.
Na voltinha do dia, na Nogueira, alguma neve e sincelo a partir dos 1100m.
Em Montesinho, neve também acima dos 1100m, mas sem grande acumulação.
Reportagem completa na próxima semana.


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2009 às 17:08)

Boa tarde estou de volta a Bragança, está fresco por aqui

A minha estação marca 5.4ºC


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2009 às 17:19)

Boa tarde. Por aqui céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas.
sigo com 4,9 º C


*Compilação das fotos tiradas na EN 338 (Zona de Loriga)*


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2009 às 17:53)

Bela compilação de fotos *jonaslor*


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2009 às 18:52)

Por aqui noite fria com algum vento o windchill a fazer-se sentir 6.5ºc

deixo um pequeno timelapse com o amanhecer do dia de hoje.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (30 Nov 2009 às 19:30)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui noite fria com algum vento o windchill a fazer-se sentir 6.5ºc
> 
> deixo um pequeno timelapse com o amanhecer do dia de hoje.
> 
> ...




Obrigado Spiritmind, sempre deu para matar saudades da Covilhã e da serra para quem, como eu, está quase 500 km a sul.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2009 às 19:48)

Boas noites!

A tarde por aqui foi sem novidades ,céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 7.7ºC e 75% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.0ºC / 12.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Nov 2009 às 20:12)

jonaslor disse:


> Boa tarde. Por aqui céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas.
> sigo com 4,9 º C
> 
> 
> ...



Importa-se que coloque no Blog?
O mesmo serve para quem tem fotos e vídeos aqui no tópico.


----------



## jonaslor (30 Nov 2009 às 20:24)

Pedro disse:


> Importa-se que coloque no Blog?
> O mesmo serve para quem tem fotos e vídeos aqui no tópico.




Por mim podes colocar.


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2009 às 20:55)

jonaslor disse:


> *Compilação das fotos tiradas na EN 338 (Zona de Loriga)*
> 
> 
> YouTube- Paisagens com Neve (zona de loriga).wmv





Conheço bem essa estrada, já a percorri mutas vezes, mas nunca a apanhei assim


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2009 às 20:57)

spiritmind disse:


> deixo um pequeno timelapse com o amanhecer do dia de hoje.
> 
> 
> YouTube- TimeLapse 30-11-2009.avi



Excelente registo da outra vertente da serra


----------



## Mjhb (30 Nov 2009 às 20:58)

jonaslor disse:


> Por mim podes colocar.



Muito obrigado...

Por cá vento nulo,e neblina a formar nos vales aqui bem perto e dados oficiais 20h (4.5ºC, 93.7%HR, 3.6km/h W e 0.00mm).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2009 às 22:00)

Céu limpo com vento fraco.

Actuais 6.5ºC e 80% HR.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Nov 2009 às 22:32)

Na última noite em terras transmontanas, reporto uma noite fria em Bragança, com 4.4ºC e algum vento, o que transforma qualquer caminhada nocturna num bom desafio...


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2009 às 22:57)

jonaslor disse:


> Deixo algumas fotos que tirei, entre a Portela do Arão  e São Bento (zona de Loriga):



Lindas
Obrigado pela partilha.

Que saudades dessas imagens O que vale é que este mês vou passar muito tempo por terras transmontanas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2009 às 23:05)

Tudo calmo com 5.5ºC.


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2009 às 23:28)

Boas, aqui tenho 3,1ºC e céu pouco nublado, nos últimos minutos o vento reduziu bastante a sua intensidade o que proporcionou uma maior descida da temperatura. De madrugada ainda houve um chuvisco molha-parvos.

A mínima foi de 1,7ºC e a máxima de 7,0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2009 às 23:54)

Fil disse:


> Boas, aqui tenho 3,1ºC e céu pouco nublado, nos últimos minutos o vento reduziu bastante a sua intensidade o que proporcionou uma maior descida da temperatura. De madrugada ainda houve um chuvisco molha-parvos.
> 
> A mínima foi de 1,7ºC e a máxima de 7,0ºC.



Por aqui também estão *3.1ºC*

Um aguaceiro vinha mesmo a calhar agora, podia ser que podessemos ver uns flocos


----------



## Bgc (30 Nov 2009 às 23:58)

Boa noite, amigos brigantinos.

Por aqui, um pouco mais frio, 1.8ºC por agora.

Bom feriado!


----------

